# Columbia 2013 Applicants



## freakyfreddy (Dec 3, 2012)

Creative Producing applicant here. Just sent in my application. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## s.aldani (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey! I'm so glad you started this. I sent my application in for Columbia Film Directing yesterday (like 10 minutes before the deadline). Really nervous!

For some reason I keep going back over the application even though there's nothing I can do about it anymore. 

How are you coping post-deadline? 

Good luck to you too!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm feeling good after everything. I applied last minute as well. 

December and January should be quiet. In February I'm sure I'll feel a lot more anxiety.


----------



## Robin101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I also applied to Columbia's program for Directing. It's feels so strange to be done. I'm sure a lot of people can relate to this, but after spending months writing, developing and worrying  about my application and portfolio it's weird for it to just be over.

I'm like you, s.aldani. Even though there's nothing that can be done now, I keep looking over my materials to see what I could have done differently. At the beginning, I was completely confident with what I was writing, but by the end of it, I just needed to be done. I really hope that doesn't bite me in the butt at all. Did anyone else feel that way?


----------



## s.aldani (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Robin101,

I completely understand. I was so meticulous and dedicated when it came to planning the pieces and there were about 10 drafts before the final ones... but by the end of it I was so close and involved with what i was writing I completely lost perspective on it. I just don't know if any of it is good or not anymore.

The thing I'm worried will bite me in the ass is that I didn't send in a video submission. I'm fairly new to directing film (my background and experience is theatre) and I thought sending in some of my really amateur short films would actually take away from my application rather than add to it. Still not sure if I made the right call!

Ugh... two whole months before we hear anything. Let the wait begin.

x


----------



## Moira (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I think it is normal to feel weird after such an intensive period of working and being creative. I applied to five film schools in November and also started with a lot of energy and motivation, but in the end, it was really all about damage-limitation, because all the specific formats, page-limitations and font sizes gave me a hard time  I haven't re-read my applications yet, because I know it will make me feel like I didn't do good enough, though speaking out of experience, I am sure that I did my best. And in the past, when I re-read applications a few months later, I was really surprised how good they were, because I got some distance. 
The review of our applications has a lot to do with subjective views of the board, so I try not to measure my creative submissons. Besides, I am also nervous about what happens next, but I try not to worry too much  Good luck to all of you, I am sure we are all different from each other and equally gifted!


----------



## Robin101 (Dec 5, 2012)

@s.aldani I say don't worry about the video submission. Honestly, the vibe I got from them is that they aren't too inclined to watch them. From everything I've read on this forum, they seem more focused on story than technical skills anyway so as long as your written materials are stellar, I say you have no worries. 

@Moira I think you're absolutely right. I'm trying my best to forget I even applied (although while still sending out positive vibes about acceptance). 

I'm worried though. My last recommender has yet to turn in her letter. I've been emailing her these past few days, but she hasn't responded which is extremely weird for her. Today, I'm on a mission to track her down and talk face to face, but do you think this counts as a disqualification?


----------



## s.aldani (Dec 5, 2012)

No I don't think it's a disqualification! In your application under recommenders did you say she would be posting it or uploading it online? Tell her to post it, Columbia will accept it but I think there's a late fee. You should call and check but I'm sure its not a disqualification!
x


----------



## s.aldani (Dec 5, 2012)

Also, does anyone know how many students Columbia accepts onto the Directing concentration?
x


----------



## guerrera (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello I applied for creative producing, good luck to all!


----------



## manguforcheap (Dec 5, 2012)

Applied for Screenwriting/Directing. Not sure how I feel about my application haha.


----------



## Virat (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys I've also applied for the screenwriting/directing program. Did a lot of preparation before actually applying but not exactly sure how it'll turn out. Pretty glad that it's over though, especially after applying on the last day! Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Stevie (Dec 7, 2012)

> s.aldani


On Columbia's website it states that they take 24 students for creative producing and 48 students for screenwriting/directing. I assume that they divide the screenwriting and directing students fairly evenly so they will probably accept around 24 for directing.


----------



## CLFilms (Dec 8, 2012)

I applied there as well.

Where else did you all apply?
I applied to six other schools:
AFI, USC, UCLA, Chapman, UT, and NYU.

February will be interesting -- hopefully for the best.


----------



## matildabrown (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I applied to Columbia for directing... I do hope I get in! I've never written a fiction film treatment before (mostly worked in documentary), so I hope it's up to snuff. 

To those above: the video submissions are 100% reviewed. I visited Columbia in August and they said they are definitely checked.


----------



## jufebato (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, 
I applied to the screenwriting concentration. My second time applying so I'm not as nervous. Anyway, from the experience I had last year I know that if you don't get called for an interview by the end of February your chances to get in are pretty much reduced to zero. That and the fact that only 10% of those who apply get accepted encourages me to not think too much about my application or what I could have done differently. 

At any rate I wish you all good luck and hang in there for the next couple of months.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 11, 2012)

@jufebato

It's my second year applying as well. I'm praying that the second time around goes better for both of us. Screenwriting applicant as well. I'm not as nervous this time around either, but an interview would be nice. I'm just glad I have a better idea of how this works. Last year I allowed myself to hope well into April. Shame. Best of luck to everyone applying this year.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by jufebato:
> Anyway, from the experience I had last year I know that if you don't get called for an interview by the end of February your chances to get in are pretty much reduced to zero.



Good to know.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Dec 18, 2012)

Heyy everyone, 
Even though I've been stalking this forum like crazy, I decided to join it today.
I've applied to Columbia and NYU. I also plan to apply to FAMU (Prague). Anyone applying there?

Also, just like everyone else, I also happen to be sitting here, opening my id and staring at what I've sent. The more I read my stuff, I feel that I could have done better. Sigh.

Anyway, good luck everyone


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sara,

I'm planning on applying to FAMU as well. Nice to meet someone else who is (and from India at that). If I'm not mistaken, the deadlines haven't been announced yet, though they've indicated that they're typically around March.

Sudarshan


----------



## Sara  Suri (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Sudarshan,

Yup, they haven't been announced yet. Im aiming at sending in my app by let's say 1st march or so?
Im sure they'd come out with the dates asap.

Also, are you applying to the National Film and Television School (UK)?
What are the places that you have applied to/going to apply to?


----------



## Virat (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Sudarshan & Sara,

Nice to meet fellow applicants from India! Best of luck for your applications!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Dec 20, 2012)

As a matter of fact I am! I'm applying to both NFTS and LFS.

So far I've sent in applications to Columbia, USC and Tisch. Will be submitting my CalArts application by the end of the month hopefully. Then breathe for a little while before I start again on the UK and FAMU apps. 

Nice to meet you too Virat. Where all have you applied, if I may ask? Really liked the short that you posted on this forum btw. Did you send that in as your visual submission?


----------



## Virat (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Sudarshan,

I've applied to Columbia, NYU Tisch, USC, UCLA and AFI. But I'm focusing on the screenwriting program with the only exception being for NYU where I've applied for the MFA Film Program.

Thanks a lot for watching the Short Film, I'm glad you liked it. It was my first ever attempt, so it has quite a few amateur glitches in it, but thanks! And You're right I've sent that as the visual submission. Not very sure if that was the best reel to send!


----------



## Sara  Suri (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey Sudarshan!

So I guess we have applied to the same places and are planning to apply to the same! 
good luck for all of them!


----------



## Robin101 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

Anyone willing to talk about what they did for the film scenario? I choose the scene in the store parking lot. I probably started about five different scenarios, but ultimately ended up with a scene between the young woman and her 'party girl' roommate trying to convince her to ditch work and come out.

Anyone do something drastically different? If I was reviewing applications, I think this would be the most interesting to read over. You know, see what different minds came up with.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Robin. That sounds interesting. I chose the yoga studio scenario. I'm just as curious to see how different people dealt with these scenarios. If you'd like to exchange pieces just drop me a private message. I'll be happy to!


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Any updates here? Do you guys know when interviews go out?


----------



## Stevie (Jan 10, 2013)

Notifications for interviews usually begin in the first or second week of February. Calls for interviews usually conclude by the end of February or the first week in March. Acceptance calls are made from the end of March until mid April. Rejection letters go out in April.


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool, thanks. Do you know how many people apply? I'm applying for Scr/Dir...


----------



## Sara  Suri (Jan 12, 2013)

No idea about the number of people that apply :\

THIS IS SCARY NOW.

I've made sure i'm going to keep my self as busy as possible in Jan so that i don't hyperventilate like crazy.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> Cool, thanks. Do you know how many people apply? I'm applying for Scr/Dir...



I pulled the following from Columbia's website: 

"In 2012, we received approximately 602 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program."

I pasted the link below. This part of Columbia's page answers a lot of questions about the film program.

http://arts.columbia.edu/mfa-admissions-faq


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anybody get plays on their video submissions recently?


----------



## avid spots (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello, my name is Dave and I am applying to the screenwriting and directing program at Columbia. I am currently working on my scenario component of the application and I was wondering if anybody could discuss how they formatted their 2-3 pages film scenario. 

Did you include the prompt along with your script? 

Can you change the wording if you wanted to add description to the characters? 

I have chosen the second prompt about a black limousine pulling up to the young woman. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Jan 16, 2013)

I used Final Draft. The program automatically formats it as a screenplay. I did include the prompt and I changed the wording a little bit to add description to the characters. 

Just FYI, they change the scenarios every year so I would wait until next fall before I work on it. All other creative materials stay the same.



> Originally posted by avid spots:
> Hello, my name is Dave and I am applying to the screenwriting and directing program at Columbia. I am currently working on my scenario component of the application and I was wondering if anybody could discuss how they formatted their 2-3 pages film scenario.
> 
> Did you include the prompt along with your script?
> ...


----------



## avid spots (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I've been told that they change the prompts every year, however I do remember reading the prompt in 2011 and the second scenario remained the same for the 2012 application. 

But just to be safe, I'll work on the other parts of the application.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## s.aldani (Feb 3, 2013)

I think we're a few weeks away from finding out about interviews. I've been obsessively combing through last year's forum and it seems that Creative Producing applicants got invitations around the 7th of Feb and Directing/Screenwriting applicants found out around the 16th. The year before that they were sent out a week later.

Fingers crossed everyone. 

S x


----------



## rtessler (Feb 4, 2013)

glad to be in good company!

good luck to us!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 8, 2013)

has anyone had any word from columbia yet?


----------



## Stevie (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope. Emails for interviews will probably go out near the end of next week and continue through early March.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 8, 2013)

How do you know when they will be making calls?  Did you call the office, or is it posted on their website somewhere?


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 9, 2013)

no word here!


----------



## kincid (Feb 9, 2013)

I got my email today


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 9, 2013)

Oo, for what discipline?


----------



## kincid (Feb 9, 2013)

production


----------



## liarelaw (Feb 9, 2013)

Is it for an interview?


----------



## Stevie (Feb 9, 2013)

I have applied before and I've looked at the threads from previous years. Emails usually begin at the end of this week and continue through the end of February (sometimes through the first week of March). Creative Producing applicants are usually contacted first. Directing/Screenwriting applicants are contacted simultaneously.


----------



## kincid (Feb 9, 2013)

yes, for an interview. looking forward to it, have never been in nyc


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 10, 2013)

No email here!  Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## LucyPcoket (Feb 10, 2013)

Yup I got my email yesterday as well. Interview for the Creative Producing program.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 10, 2013)

Not doubting here, but they send out Emails on a Saturday? Most of the NE is buried in snow right now, so that seems a little strange. Just saying.


----------



## LucyPcoket (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I was very surprised it came on a Saturday, but it truly did. Official Columbia email. I'm trying to decide whether it's worth it to fly to New York or if I should take the Skype option. I don't want to hurt my chances by not being there.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 10, 2013)

If they called you and gave you the option, then they can't fault you for choosing skype. You'll be fine. Might even be better without being a new person in the room.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 10, 2013)

Have any directing students received emails?


----------



## kincid (Feb 10, 2013)

Im definitely flying in. Cant wait to meet these people.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 10, 2013)

i'm on pins and needles now. directing student here. gah i want this so bad...


----------



## liarelaw (Feb 10, 2013)

Also directing, heard nothing back....


----------



## Stevie (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Directing and Screenwriting applicants,

Do not panic yet. Directing and screenwriting applicants are the last to be contacted. You may be contacted as early as this week or as late as the first week of March. Don't lose hope. Best of luck to everyone and congratulations to those who received interviews.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm hoping the interview emails go to our personal accounts and not a columbia email that I don't know I have.


----------



## derly (Feb 11, 2013)

I got the email invitation for interview today!!!!!!!!!! For production as well. I was rejected last year so this is amazing. Hang in there I guess Production people will get interviewed first


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 11, 2013)

@derly do you mean creative producing? or directing?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 11, 2013)

So it seems that they haven't started contacting screenwriting/directing students yet right?


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 11, 2013)

not from anything i have seen anywhere on this forum...


----------



## derly (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes Creative Production indeed. Hang in there guys there's plenty time to go


----------



## kincid (Feb 11, 2013)

@derly have you decided on a skype interview or in-person?


----------



## derly (Feb 11, 2013)

I live in NY so Im going in person. I'm sooo nervous however just found out im being interviewed by the Head and Chair of the program... no pressure at all.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone applying to screenwriting? And been contacted for an interview?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 11, 2013)

No word here on an interview.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, thank God! I was just invited for an interview! I'll be flying in. I'm a creative producing applicant.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 11, 2013)

I got invited for UCLA directing interviews today! I want to hear from Columbia now...


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 11, 2013)

Columbia is such a tease.


----------



## kincid (Feb 12, 2013)

yei!  @freakyfreddy

which dates did you guys pick? Im scheduled for the 4th, flying in on the 1st.


----------



## rtessler (Feb 12, 2013)

for those of you who received an invite for an interview, has your submission status changed online from "submitted?"


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 12, 2013)

@kincid I'll be there on the 4th as well.   
@tessler No.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 12, 2013)

No directing or screenwriting applicants heard anything yet?

Paige


----------



## LucyPcoket (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm coming on the 4th as well. I decided I better fly in. In the time slots they gave us to choose from, there were 32 times available - I wonder if that means they are only interviewing 32 producing applicants?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't heard a thing!


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 12, 2013)

No word here either! 

It's like being back in high school and hoping the cool popular kids will one day notice how awesomely awesome you are...and maybe even ask you out on a date! ..... oh Columbia why do you play with my heart so.....


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 14, 2013)

Have directing/screenwriting applicants heard anything yet? #THISISCRAZY


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 14, 2013)

I am constantly checking my email!!!


----------



## Iheartfilms (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
I am new to this forum but like all of you even I have applied to the MFA directing/screenwriting program at Columbia and still haven't heard from them. I am really freaking out and checking my emails like a maniac.
For those of you who got an interview I wish you all the very best


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think there's anybody from MFA in Directing/Screenwriting that has received an interview e-mail. The ones who have, however, are the Producing applicants.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 14, 2013)

Did anyone else just get that email about what to do while we await decisions?


----------



## jufebato (Feb 14, 2013)

In last year's forum directing/screenwriting applicants started to receive invitations on Feb. 13. Since notifications were sent earlier (first cp applicants started to receive invitations the 7th and this year the 9th) it is possible that the first invitations will be sent tomorrow. (Hopefully today  )


----------



## ath579 (Feb 14, 2013)

@pgresty, I got that email as well. 

@jufebato, Notifications should start coming in on the 16th (Saturday). Just like the 9th was a Saturday.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 14, 2013)

So notifications can arrive during the weekend? Sounds a bit strange. I wouldn't expect them to be working during the weekend.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 14, 2013)

Production applicants started getting theirs on the 9th. The 9th was a Saturday.


----------



## jufebato (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> @pgresty, I got that email as well.
> 
> @jufebato, Notifications should start coming in on the 16th (Saturday). Just like the 9th was a Saturday.



Well I'm not sure that they are bounded to send the invitations on a particular day of the week (the 13 last year was a Monday) but I guess it is possible that they will send them on Saturday to be consistent this year. 

I also received the e-mail. I guess it is mainly to inform that the deadline for financial aid and FAFSA is tomorrow.


----------



## s.aldani (Feb 14, 2013)

I got that bloody email as well! Columbia really is a tease...

Good luck to all us Directing/screenwriting applicants and well done to the Creative Producing lot who got interviews!

Sx


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Got the bloody email too.


----------



## guerrera (Feb 14, 2013)

HiÂ¡ Im flying in on the 4th too for the interview. Good luck to everyoneÂ¡


----------



## kincid (Feb 14, 2013)

cant help but wonder how many get called for interviews...anyone know?


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, so no directing applicants have been notified yet right?
I woke up today ad saw a lil email notification. Opened it and it says " columbia" and I go all yayayyayayayyay. Wait for a second, and its spam. FAIL.


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 15, 2013)

Just got an email request for an interview on feb 22nd and I am a directing/writing applicant. Can't decide of I should choose an in person or skype interview. Anyone know if it makes a difference? Leaning towards in person because I bombed my USC on so badly...thoughts???


----------



## s.aldani (Feb 15, 2013)

Omg congratulations! I would say definitely do it in person if you can!

Still no word yet 

Sx


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations! No word for me either.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just received another financial aid reminder - such a tease. That's it so far for me.


----------



## manguforcheap (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, also got that financial aid reminder. Got excited for a second...


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Would love to get the Email. However, after reading some of these posts, some folks labored for months on their submissions. I just tidied up an old short, old shoots, wrote the rest rather quickly. One can only hope at this point. From what I read here, there are alot of accomplished artists. Lot of competition.


----------



## derly (Feb 15, 2013)

Dont be discouraged guys. I got rejected last year. Not even an interview. This year I got the interview
And I will get in  (positive thinking)

Wanna know what I did different? I added
Some variety to my treatments and had one
Be a documentary proposal funny enough I think
That caught their eye. It's so subtle... Who knows
How they think looking through the submissions.

So positive thinking hope you all get
Emails soon!


----------



## brehco (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> Just got an email request for an interview on feb 22nd and I am a directing/writing applicant. Can't decide of I should choose an in person or skype interview. Anyone know if it makes a difference? Leaning towards in person because I bombed my USC on so badly...thoughts???



Congratulations! Are you a Directing concentration or Screenwriting concentration?


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm interested in if you're a directing or screenwriting applicant?

Unlike UCLA, apparently Columbia doesn't send all the emails out at once, I believe. I don't think that's it guys!


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 15, 2013)

Dusty_Rose notes in the original post that he/she is a Directing/Screenwriting (they're one program) applicant.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by pgresty:
> Yeah I'm interested in if you're a directing or screenwriting applicant?
> 
> Unlike UCLA, apparently Columbia doesn't send all the emails out at once, I believe. I don't think that's it guys!


How'd you hear about UCLA's e-mailing process?


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks @s.aldani and @pgresty, I was pretty stoked too. Looking at last years thread this seems about the time that the emails started and lasted about two weeks, so don't give up hope!! 

The email was actually from a personal account so try not to get too excited if you get anymore Columbia financial aid updates. 

keep your heads up people!


----------



## brehco (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> thanks @s.aldani and @pgresty, I was pretty stoked too. Looking at last years thread this seems about the time that the emails started and lasted about two weeks, so don't give up hope!!
> 
> The email was actually from a personal account so try not to get too excited if you get anymore Columbia financial aid updates.
> ...



awesome. so sorry think my question was misunderstood - which concentration did you specify in your application? i feel like in years past (based only on this website) they contact the directors in a group, and then the screenwriters in a group.

anyway congrats again!


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 15, 2013)

@deathdealer - i'm a she lol. 

From what I talked to the student liason about, they accept 48 students in total made up of producers, writers, and directors. It's not until your second year that you have to decide a concentration and they don't necessary expect you to decided before hand. The student I talked to said the first year all three disiplines have classes together and then split up. My interview is with someone in directing and screenwriting. 

Also, I just to add on to what @derly said ( and congrats btw!) I think my strengh in my written materials came from 1) I re-wrote the F-out of everything I was MIA for the whole month of November and 2) all my pieces were about strong female protagonists. like the 3page scene I choose was the  maid and boy piece was set during slavery and it was a love story btw master and slave, my 10 page script was about the latio chick from the barrio, and my 1 page film script was a comedy about a suburband mom in her 40s going through a life change. I tried to give them variety but with a consistant message about what kinds of stories I'm interested in....plus writing from a male perspective is so hard!


----------



## vim (Feb 15, 2013)

What is the cost? And what are the eligibility criteria?


----------



## derly (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @deathdealer - i'm a she lol.
> 
> From what I talked to the student liason about, they accept 48 students in total made up of producers, writers, and directors. It's not until your second year that you have to decide a concentration and they don't necessary expect you to decided before hand. The student I talked to said the first year all three disiplines have classes together and then split up. My interview is with someone in directing and screenwriting.
> ...



Holy crap you wrote a 10 page script? That's pretty cool. I mean I am a producing candidate so I only had to write the two page scene. 2 treatments and the essay. Way less work. I took it easy on it.. I used the material I submitted last year and worked on from there. I decided not to send visual components this year..


----------



## derly (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks btw  I am also going on the 4th which apparently everyone here chose as well. 10:30 am is D-day


----------



## Robin101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Are student liaisons sending out emails to applicants or professional staff? If it's current students, I expect a ton of invitations will be sent during the weekend.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 15, 2013)

Never heard of this student liaison thing.  What is it?  Did I miss something on the application?


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 15, 2013)

@vim...Im not sure about cost, but it ain't cheap. I'm doing all loans, so I'm just hoping my FAFSA covers everything. I think the only eligibility requirement is a BA or BS. 

@derly I have been working on this script idea for a year so I already had the 10 pages, but everything else I had to come up with in November. It was actually a great experience because it made me think about stories and characters that I would not of thought about otherwise. I think I might even try actually writing the feature script that I did my treatment on. But it was a ridiculous amount of writing when you throw in all the other school supplemental material!  So your interview is March 4th? Wow, that's 3 weeks of stress and anticipation. I think that's how I bombed my last interview, I over thought it and forgot to just be myself.  Good luck, hopefully we will meet in the Fall cause lord knows I need a good producer! 

@Robin101 and @pinsandneedles (love the name) the email I received was from the Film Program Administrator who said I had an interview set up for the 22nd and I would be receiving a class for a student liaison who would answer my question and set up a time. A couple hours later the liaison called. He was a 2nd year directing student. He basically have me the lay of the land and set up the interview time. The most interesting thing he told me was that he has written two feature length scripts and four short films in two years! I was impressed. He said Columbia really stresses the importance of having a good writing foundation, even for it's directors, which I completely agree with.  To me is seemed like the students and staff set up the interviews and help/answer all the candidates questions before hand.  The last question I asked him was what is the ratio between ppl who are interviewed and those picked. He said, he didn't know but would get back to me.


----------



## kincid (Feb 16, 2013)

For me the hardest thing was staying within the restricted amount of pages. I actually had to change my original marginal guidelines just to squeeze in some more dialogue. But guess they didn't care.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 16, 2013)

blurgh!

went over my application again, and noticed a couple of omissions. I don't know how important these things are, but it certainly won't bolster my candidacy.


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 16, 2013)

how long do they distribute emails for? another week?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 16, 2013)

What were your omissions?


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys, you have to understand outside of Dusty_Rose, I don't think anyone from the Directing/Screenwriting program has been contacted. And she was informed at the end of the week.

I predict more invitations will be sent out next week. There is no reason to be hopeless.


----------



## bob loblaw (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Just popping in to let you all know that I got the same invitation and interview date as Dusty-Rose. Just to give a bit more info, I think different faculty are doing interviews on different weekends, and therefore the invitations may be staggered as well. If you haven't heard anything yet, it may just be that the first faculty interviewing aren't attached to your application.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I wasn't asked for an interview until the following monday after the first notifications, so keep your head up!


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 16, 2013)

> What were your omissions?



Minor things, neglected to add an adjective in the script, so it reads sort of clunky.


----------



## derly (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @vim...Im not sure about cost, but it ain't cheap. I'm doing all loans, so I'm just hoping my FAFSA covers everything. I think the only eligibility requirement is a BA or BS.
> 
> @derly I have been working on this script idea for a year so I already had the 10 pages, but everything else I had to come up with in November. It was actually a great experience because it made me think about stories and characters that I would not of thought about otherwise. I think I might even try actually writing the feature script that I did my treatment on. But it was a ridiculous amount of writing when you throw in all the other school supplemental material!  So your interview is March 4th? Wow, that's 3 weeks of stress and anticipation. I think that's how I bombed my last interview, I over thought it and forgot to just be myself.  Good luck, hopefully we will meet in the Fall cause lord knows I need a good producer!
> ...



YES! Hopefully all is going to go very well and we will get to collaborate next year. Where are you from btw? The latino script resonated with me. I'm puertorrican.  

I have such a dilemma with what to wear to this interview...


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 17, 2013)

@derly I'm a mulato baby half white and black. I don't speak spanish, but I love telling stories about people of color. I'm so in love with this latina story which is called "Red Queen" for now. It's about a young girl from Mexico City who is a bada** MF! I love her soooo much! Picture Michelle Rodriguez (the look, not so much the acting) with Gael Garcia Bernal as her brother and Javier Bardem as her half lover/ half enemy trying to kill her. It takes place in Mexico City and Texas. I really believe in this piece half because I love the girl and half because I think female action movies are about to blow up. With the onset of such strong female protagonists on tv and the hungar game/twilight/snow white films starting to make money I really think woman driven action stories are going to finally start to be made. At least I hope!!!! 

What kind of films are you interested in making? 

Oh and yea I know what you mean about clothing selection. I must of spent hours thinking glasses or no glasses and repositioning myself, with the help of my iphone for 20 mins before my Skype interview with USC about which angle I looked best at!! lol in retrospect it is hilarious but at the time I was so serious. I mean it really was moving it a millimeter to get the right light haha


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm still holding out hope for an email <3 it'll be okay everyone! congrats to bob and dusty rose


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 17, 2013)

I wonder how they decide if the interviews are conducted by multiple faculty members?


----------



## Abbmona (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello everyone! I really think Columbia is doing a loop this year. This is the first year that they are sending out interviews like this it seems. Creative Producing are first to be notified; that was right, but Screenwriting/Directing only two people on the same day have gotten notified. I'm sure there are others who are not on the forum who were notified; but I'm surprised that no one else was notified on the following days after. So I can't shake the feeling that they're finished  with interviews but maybe they are and no one who participates in this forum was contacted on those days. I guess there's no point in trying to figure out their process. This is my second year applying and I received an interview last year. I submitted the optional video that was accepted into one film festival so far. It goes to show that schools change every year and you never know what they want.


----------



## jufebato (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm waiting until Tuesday. After that I can reasonably assume that I will only hear from Columbia until early April when I receive a rejection letter.


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @derly I'm a mulato baby half white and black. I don't speak spanish, but I love telling stories about people of color. I'm so in love with this latina story which is called "Red Queen" for now. It's about a young girl from Mexico City who is a bada** MF! I love her soooo much! Picture Michelle Rodriguez (the look, not so much the acting) with Gael Garcia Bernal as her brother and Javier Bardem as her half lover/ half enemy trying to kill her. It takes place in Mexico City and Texas. I really believe in this piece half because I love the girl and half because I think female action movies are about to blow up. With the onset of such strong female protagonists on tv and the hungar game/twilight/snow white films starting to make money I really think woman driven action stories are going to finally start to be made. At least I hope!!!!
> 
> What kind of films are you interested in making?
> ...



your skype interview was with USC on screenplay writing?


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 17, 2013)

@pgresty, yes please don't give up. I think I remember from last years thread that production ppl were still getting interviewed in early/mid March! I will ask on Friday what there interview process is and if they plan to do anymore. My fingers are crossed for everyone on this site! The admissions ppl can't really tell our potential from our submissions. I truly believe its all a taste and luck game.   

@Fanfand, No it was for production. I can come up with stories to tell but I know I need to work on my dialogue and plot point skills. I more of a director looking for good writers to work with! I really can't understand why writers get the shaft so much in Hollywood. They are the backbone to everything!


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 17, 2013)

> I really can't understand why writers get the shaft so much in Hollywood. They are the backbone to everything!



Well, if you make it as a producer, my name is Chris O'Toole and I'm a 2013 screenwriter at Chapman.


----------



## brehco (Feb 17, 2013)

so i like to think it's still very early days for screenwriters directors. according to last year's thread - calls / e-mails were made / sent from the 13th (monday) to the 18th (saturday) - that's 6 days in total. and this was to setup for interviews from like the 21st to the 9th (of march). so my guess is the early interview dates were called friday, and i will bet they make calls all week this coming week for the later dates... just hang tight for the long weekend, and then i predict lots of activity starting tuesday! best of luck to all and congratulations again to those with interviews so far!


----------



## brehco (Feb 17, 2013)

and one more thing - there was someone on last year's thread who was told in his interview that he was unofficially accepted - note he or she was one of the people called later in the week for one of the later interview dates. so i'm using this as evidence for the fact that interview order has nothing to do with application strength!


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 17, 2013)

so you think that interviews will be set up for the entirety of next week?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tuesday I will be checking my email non stop!


----------



## derly (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @derly I'm a mulato baby half white and black. I don't speak spanish, but I love telling stories about people of color. I'm so in love with this latina story which is called "Red Queen" for now. It's about a young girl from Mexico City who is a bada** MF! I love her soooo much! Picture Michelle Rodriguez (the look, not so much the acting) with Gael Garcia Bernal as her brother and Javier Bardem as her half lover/ half enemy trying to kill her. It takes place in Mexico City and Texas. I really believe in this piece half because I love the girl and half because I think female action movies are about to blow up. With the onset of such strong female protagonists on tv and the hungar game/twilight/snow white films starting to make money I really think woman driven action stories are going to finally start to be made. At least I hope!!!!
> 
> What kind of films are you interested in making?
> ...



I've been working a lot with documentaries lately. It's a genre that's growing a lot. If you get Gael Garcia you let me know  I love that man. Sounds interesting. 

Did you guys have to pick a interview date like us producer candidates? We had to pick from three days that were available. So... I guess that would tell you an estimate of how many people they interview. Producing is Feb. 25th, March 4th and March 6th. I'm guessing that the Directing/Screenwriting days should be somewhat around that time.. 3 days or so.

Keep your heads up


----------



## kincid (Feb 17, 2013)

...I didn't get to pic from march 6th though. only from 2 sessions on feb 25th and 2 sessions on march 4th.


----------



## derly (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I think everyone ran to  march 4th. haha I guess the second day is neutral.. I chose it for a silly reason I figured if I picked 25 it was too soon for me to prepare and then the 6th perhaps they would already be amazed with so many other people and I would be of the bunch... Its horrible how schools make you think of all these things >.>


----------



## brehco (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by brehco:
> and one more thing - there was someone on last year's thread who was told in his interview that he was unofficially accepted - note he or she was one of the people called later in the week for one of the later interview dates. so i'm using this as evidence for the fact that interview order has nothing to do with application strength!



yeah basically last year it took them 6 days to do all the calls / e-mails they had to for directing / screenwriting. i'm guessing friday was the first day, so i'd also guess they will be calling / sending e-mails all week starting tomorrow, or tuesday more likely? because tomorrow is. a. holiday.


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 17, 2013)

@02LSports I'm a director not a producer, but I'll bank your name in any case. How is Chapman?


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 17, 2013)

I signed and submitted my offer sheet, so I'll let you know in August haha.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 19, 2013)

anyone heard anything? losing hope here


----------



## s.aldani (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok definitely losing hope now... It's Tuesday and no word yet. Have any international students heard yet? Maybe they're sending emails for interviews for international students last? I'm probably just desperately grasping at straws here, aren't I? 

Sx


----------



## ath579 (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't lose hope. Only 1 or 2 people have heard for screenwriting/directing and on top of that yesterday was President's Day, so they should really start letting people know throughout the week.


----------



## Maghrabz (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi 
I'm an International student as well, I applied for Screenwriting/directing and haven't heard anything yet!!! getting really nervous & losing hope :-(


----------



## seven (Feb 19, 2013)

got the email ?interview???
I'm an international student.
The email looks like bulk email.So...


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 19, 2013)

what does the email look like? good news that they're still sending out emails!!!


----------



## apatchofblue1965 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey! I'm a screenwriting/directing applicant and I got an email today, notifying me that I had been selected for an interview. I didn't say much, just that someone would be calling me to set up the date and time. For everyone out there who hasn't heard back I think this is just the beginning of the notification time frame, so don't get discouraged!


----------



## Affliction (Feb 19, 2013)

Patchofblue1965, is that the year you were born?  And congrats on interview!


----------



## schua310 (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone know the types of questions to expect for the Creative Producing interview?


----------



## ark (Feb 19, 2013)

As and when a Columbia application is considered, does the "Application Status" as marked in the online application change from incomplete to complete?

This is what the instruction on the page says: All application statuses will be marked INCOMPLETE until your application has been reviewed.

Has it happened with people who have got an interview call?


----------



## kincid (Feb 19, 2013)

@Affliction . A Patch of Blue is a film released in 1965


----------



## kincid (Feb 19, 2013)

@ark - not sure I understand your question but mine doesn't say incomplete anywhere


----------



## ath579 (Feb 19, 2013)

@ark, Mine has been saying "complete" since the day I turned it in. That just means all your materials have been received and your application is complete.


----------



## Affliction (Feb 19, 2013)

Patchofblue1965, Im an older applicant and though perhaps you were too.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 19, 2013)

So the interview email was a bulk email...does that mean the rest of us are no longer in the running?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm an older applicant too!  Trying not to count chickens before they hatch, but wondering IF I do get in if I will be the granny in class!


----------



## Affliction (Feb 19, 2013)

I bet Im older.  Born in the 60s?


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 19, 2013)

Talking about age.
I see no hope. Im 21. 
*GASP*


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 19, 2013)

sorry was out of town. 

@derly good luck with the docs, I've had one documentary. Emotionally its a great adventure to research and connect with real stories. Good Luck, I hope you get in! I'll keep u posted about Gael 

@02LSports that's awesome! Best of luck at Chapman I've heard its a great school, perhaps I will be in the neighborhood.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 19, 2013)

Born in the early 80s.


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 19, 2013)

born in the late 70s, so, guess I would be the granny!


----------



## derly (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally posted by Sara  Suri:
> Talking about age.
> I see no hope. Im 21.
> *GASP*



No way. I'm 23 and I got an interview offer.  dont discourage yourself.


----------



## Affliction (Feb 19, 2013)

I win!  Born in the 60s.  Wondering the age of the oldest student ever accepted.


----------



## Sophie (Feb 19, 2013)

Since it is a bulk email, I'm really losing hope now..   

Anyway, good luck to those who got the chance for an interview!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 19, 2013)

Hopefully we can all get in and have an old fogey party!  Back to school fun!


----------



## Gojira Jr. (Feb 19, 2013)

ha, A Patch of Blue is a movie starring Sidney Poitier from 1965. Maybe it was on TMC recently.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't expect an interview but born in the mid 60's. If we all are excepted lets meet up after our hip replacements. But something tells me not to make any plans about NYC. Maybe have some face work with the money I'm saving.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 19, 2013)

ugh, Accepted, senility creeping in. Need more prune juice


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 19, 2013)

This past evening I was privileged to receive a phone call for an interview in Screenwriting/Directing. It'll be in NYC. Good luck, all!


----------



## melent (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how many candidates they interview/for how many spots? What are the chances of getting accepted if you make it to the interview process?


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 19, 2013)

So I guess all interview mails have been sent out? 
*cant wait for a rejection mail*
Yay


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Unless you're on a ventilator, I doubt that you'll be rejected based on age alone. If you have stories to tell, you have stories to tell.

I doubt that they are done already. Keep up the hope people. If you don't get an email, work on a new film.


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 19, 2013)

nope, just a vaporizer


----------



## ath579 (Feb 19, 2013)

So for those without interviews yet, is all hope lost?


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think so, ath. Remember- Columbia sends out emails for longer! Let's see if anyone gets an email today. If not, we know we're out of the running.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 19, 2013)

Also, @deathdealer got a call not an email, so it can't be bulk!


----------



## melent (Feb 20, 2013)

Hope is not lost! I was contacted last night via phone for an interview - no e-mail. I had an entire day of half hour slots to choose from so it's safe to say that they are still filling up spaces.

Does anyone know how many candidates they interview and for how many spots? What are the chances of getting accepted if you make it to the interview process?

I think I read somewhere that they interview twice as many people as they can take. Does that sound right?


----------



## Affliction (Feb 20, 2013)

Got a call last night, too!  No email.  Apparently, 800 applicants, 100 interviews and about half accepted.  Fingers crossed for all!!!!


----------



## Virat (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Guys, has anyone heard anything? I just called the admission office in Columbia to ask if the interviews were still being sent out, and they were being quite cryptic about it, i.e they just told me that they weren't sure what stage the department is in right now, they may have sent all the notifications or they might send out more in the coming days. Not a direct answer. 

Going by the upcoming Academy awards, I hope there is some 'Silver Lining' out there. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by Affliction:
> Got a call last night, too!  No email.  Apparently, 800 applicants, 100 interviews and about half accepted.  Fingers crossed for all!!!!



"In 2012, we received approximately 602 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program."

They accept about 75 students a year. 75 isn't half of 100. Do you mean 100 interviews for screenwriting/directing?


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 20, 2013)

@virat, I just talked to someone from the MFA program who told me I am in the first round of interviews and my interview is not until this coming Friday. Each interview is about 30 mins and if you assume they are doing interviews from about 8-4 in one day with a 1 hour lunch that's only 14 ppl who can be interviewed per day. If they are really interviewing 100 ppl, that will be quiet a few phone calls and days. so don't give up hope yet! 

@freakyfreddy I was told from one of the current students at Columbia they only admit 48 students for producing/directing/screenwriting.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 20, 2013)

@dusty_rose Why would their website say otherwise? That's odd. All well, it isn't really that important.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it is  about 75 students. I just looked at their core classes and some of them have 70 or more students enrolled. ex. Role of the Producer has 74 enrolled, and fundamentals of directing has 70 students enrolled.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 20, 2013)

The more time passes, the more hope I lose. Hope basically entirely lost at this point.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got a call from Columbia! Scheduled an interview for 12th of March. NOW I'm tense.

Good luck everyone. I'm sure the interview calls will go on through this week.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 20, 2013)

hope is not lost yay!!


----------



## rtessler (Feb 20, 2013)

congrats! can i ask when did you submit and what letter does your last name start with? I'm just trying to see if there's an order to the calls that applicants are receiving.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks. I submitted on the 4th of December. First letter of last name is 'S'.

Good luck to you.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Can someone shed some light on the admissions process at Columbia? Are interviews like the last stage? Or do they have multiple interviews?


----------



## Virat (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Sudarshan! Good stuff, Best of luck for the interview!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Best of luck to you too Virat. Hope a lot of you hear from them in the next few days.


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by sudarshansuresh:
> Thanks. I submitted on the 4th of December. First letter of last name is 'S'.
> 
> Good luck to you.



Congrats. Who called you?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks. I got a call from a current student.


----------



## derly (Feb 20, 2013)

As far as I know Sudar if they love you in the interview you are in 

Congrats to everyone who got calls! 

BTW to the older applicants. My husband is in the SVA Social Documentary MFA and over there they also have people that are over 40  Let me tell you their work is among the most serious and award worthy. Wisdom and life experience is definitely a plus in that respect.


----------



## Abbmona (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys HOLD on! They are making calls; don't give up! I wish I could tell every single one of you this personally-- who are waiting because I know how you feel waiting to get a call. I was agonizing because I thought they would be making calls the same way they did last year but this year is different and interviews are later. I know how you feel and I know that means nothing in this time of frustration but don't give up. Please! No matter what the outcome is, you HAVE a life purpose and you will do and achieve great things. Just believe and trust in God or which ever high being you seek.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 20, 2013)

@abbamona, I appreciate the kind words of encouragement! Not going to off myself or anything though...
How do you know they're doing it differently this time?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I'm a first year MFA Screenwriting/Directing candidate at Columbia and I've been through the same process like you guys one year ago. That means: I feel you.
This forum had been very encouraging to me back then, so if you have any questions about the program/admissions I'd be glad to answer them and give a little something back.

Good luck to all of you! I'm sure I'll meet many of you next year.


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well guys, 6 hours ago I was writhing in anticipation. Now i'm a bit happier. I just got the email. 

Keep the hope up!!!

*Small tidbit: you may get the phone call before you get the email. It was obvious that my caller didn't know whether the mails had gone out.  

Keep the hope up!!!


----------



## abcd (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey I just got the call for interview, no email. Hang in there guys!


----------



## brehco (Feb 20, 2013)

hey all - i got an e-mail today. the person i spoke with to setup the interview said they still have a lot of calls to make! don't give up.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 20, 2013)

@brehco, Good to hear! Thank you


----------



## Abbmona (Feb 20, 2013)

@ath579 

I meant this year it seems VERY different from previous years. Dusty_rose and another person got notified really early from the Screenwriting/Directing group and it was by email. Then for the entire weekend no one heard anything. It still puzzles me why they were notified so much earlier and detached from everyone else. So by that point, I thought they had finished because I know that they made calls over the weekend from previous years and then today, actually, is when things really started hitting off. This just goes to show that you CANNOT figure out there process. They change it every year and me nor anyone will be able to figure it out UNLESS you are the actual admissions committee and even then some things are still probably TOP SECRET! Also this year, most of the interviews will be taking place end of March whereas Dusty_Rose and another person are in early March or end of February. Yeah...I'm done trying to figure them out LOL! Maybe @ ColumbiaNYC can be of some more help.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, that is confusing. I just want to know if they're done giving out interviews. It would put my mind at ease.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by sudarshansuresh:
> Just got a call from Columbia! Scheduled an interview for 12th of March. NOW I'm tense.
> 
> Good luck everyone. I'm sure the interview calls will go on through this week.



Sudarshan, are you in Cal right now? When did they call you? (Indian Standard Time). I thought they'd be mailing international students.


----------



## Africana (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone I've been lurking this year and haven't contributed yet, and i benefited so much last year from the support.

I received an email yesterday for an interview I'm an international student applied for mfa directing. Second year applying last year applied to nyu, columbia, ucla etc. got rejected by all except nyu singapore i got an interview, got accepted had to turn it down cause i couldn't afford it and my country doesn't offer loans scholarships etc. 

this year got rejected by nyu, columbia college waiting for my colubmia interview and yea or nea from ucla.

rejection sucks but it shouldn't discourage you, i've learnt so much just through applying and have become a better writer. for me the whole thing has been a rollercoaster of emotions but what i learnt was that i had to believe in myself and my dream even when it looked hopeless and delusional to friends/family.

right now i'm terrified for the columbia interview but also excited. i'm so happy i reapplied and dug deeper for this application. my point is if u haven't heard yet keep the faith & if u have and its a no don't give up and write through the rejection.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe ignorance is bliss?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by Sara  Suri:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by sudarshansuresh:
> Just got a call from Columbia! Scheduled an interview for 12th of March. NOW I'm tense.
> 
> Good luck everyone. I'm sure the interview calls will go on through this week.



Sudarshan, are you in Cal right now? When did they call you? (Indian Standard Time). I thought they'd be mailing international students. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sara, yes I am in Cal right now. They called me around 12.30 am (IST) last night. I guess they don't know or bother with the time difference. They would have mailed if I didn't answer.

I'm really sorry to hear about Tisch. I haven't heard anything from there either. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Wish you the best for the remaining applications!


----------



## Moira (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Guys, I also got a call from Columbia yesterday, but couldn't answer it. I hope they try again :\ Damn!


----------



## ark (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by Moira:
> Hey Guys, I also got a call from Columbia yesterday, but couldn't answer it. I hope they try again :\ Damn!



Moira, if you got the number, I suggest call back. Or just call the admissions office up.


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 20, 2013)

should i give up hope if i haven't been called yet?


----------



## edzbit (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm an international applicant and I've just got an email and call for an interview for Columbia directing this morning so I think they're still doing the calls!


----------



## Moira (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually tried calling back but got an answering machine with different options to choose from. But at the end of the recording the voice said "your Columbia University". That's how I know. But I have no idea which department or office tried to call me. I want them to send me an email, too ^^


----------



## Ranste (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm an International student as well, got a call and an email last night for an interview. I applied for directing. When I scheduled the interview there was a bunch of open slots to choose from, so I'm guessing they still have a lot of calls to make. Good luck to everyone. keep your spirits up!


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 21, 2013)

So not to despair for me then?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Feb 21, 2013)

What would despair help you?

I know about one fellow classmate last year who was in New York for his NYU interview. Columbia called him and they scheduled an interview a few days later. That was early March.

I suggest if you haven't heard until the second week of March you should consider looking for other future plans. Before that: Keep the hope up.

@Moira: Are you sure you called the right number? If they tried calling you, you can almost be sure to have an interview (I can't come up with another reason for a call). The film office is open until 5pm today and tomorrow. But anyway, you should receive an email too very soon.


----------



## Moira (Feb 21, 2013)

@ColumbiaNYC: I looked on Columbias website and the number on my phone display was the general information number of the Morningside Campus. I guess that's just their telecommunication system, that from every phone within the school the gerneral number is displayed. I will wait for a call today and if I don't hear anything, I'll write an email to the admission office. I hope it is an interview request! =)


----------



## ath579 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone hear anything today?


----------



## Virat (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope,heard nothing here. 

I'm guessing there is no bifurcation in the selection of Directing and Screenwriting applicants, as they are part of one MFA film class initially. But just to know, have any of the candidates who opted for screenwriting heard anything back?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 21, 2013)

Not a word.


----------



## ReneeM (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I didn't hear anything from them yet, and I called the admission office, but the man who picked up phone told me he won't let me know if I will also get a interview invitation or not.........So I assume I just have to continue to wait.....with patience....


----------



## shagerman (Feb 21, 2013)

Just received an email an hour ago for an interview.  I had considered it a done deal that I was rejected--I think emails are still going out tonight.  By the way, I might have just experienced a small heart attack


----------



## brehco (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by Virat:
> Nope,heard nothing here.
> 
> I'm guessing there is no bifurcation in the selection of Directing and Screenwriting applicants, as they are part of one MFA film class initially. But just to know, have any of the candidates who opted for screenwriting heard anything back?



i was "screenwriting" applicant, and heard yesterday. but they told me they still had a lot of calls to make! so hang in there.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 21, 2013)

@brehco, They said they still had to contact people?


----------



## Gojira Jr. (Feb 21, 2013)

Received an e-mail about 2 hours ago for an interview, from a student as well.


----------



## Moira (Feb 21, 2013)

I got the interview mail last night, too. Yay =)


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 22, 2013)

I received an e-mail offering an interview for Screenwriting. I am quite obviously thrilled, and now with an admission offer from Chapman, I am wondering if anyone has personal insight or comparison between the two?


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 22, 2013)

Still nothing. Hope is totally gone.


----------



## Sophie (Feb 22, 2013)

@O2LSports Congrats to you! When did you get the e-mail? Just want to see if there's still any hope


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by pgresty:
> Still nothing. Hope is totally gone.



Same here. Mourned. In fact pretty much moved on too. No hope whatsoever.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm hoping this means that those if us who haven't heard anything yet are on the interview contact list!


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by Sophie:
> @O2LSports Congrats to you! When did you get the e-mail? Just want to see if there's still any hope



I received the e-mail about 6 hours ago. For everyone saying 'hope over', I'd have to disagree.


----------



## s.aldani (Feb 22, 2013)

Received the email from a student too! Yay!


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 22, 2013)

congrats s.aldani! when you'd receive it?


----------



## s.aldani (Feb 22, 2013)

I got it around 8pm UK time on the 20th! Have you got one? x


----------



## ReneeM (Feb 22, 2013)

Nothing here, assume that no hope for Columbia anymore


----------



## Virat (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess if there's any wait now, it's till Monday. It seems they might be done with the notifications but let's hope for the best.


----------



## nellie (Feb 23, 2013)

just got an interview request today, don't give up hope everyone! seems like there's still a number of slots left!


----------



## ark (Feb 23, 2013)

Got an interview call for mid-Mar.

Will try to figure out the status on interview calls, and update you guys soon.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys, I've been following this forum for a while. I think it's about time I contribute. I have an interview tomorrow for creative producing. I put my first two choices as March 4th so I wouldn't have to wait too long after the interview for their decision but oh well just have to go tomorrow and wait. Does anyone know when they typically send decisions?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 24, 2013)

Why are they scheduling interviews for so far out?  Makes it seem as though they have more to schedule, but if that's the case, why not call already


----------



## ark (Feb 24, 2013)

They have more to schedule. As I was also told, there are more slots available, and hence more calls to go out.

To answer you, as to why haven't they called already, see, the applications are sent to various faculty members, and they have students to assist them. The notifications are to be sent out by these students. So there are two variable at work here: the professor who takes her/his own time in coming up with a short-list, and the student who may delay sending out the email. I doubt that any student would delay sending out the mail, so it got to be the professor who is taking time in compiling a short-list.


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Feb 25, 2013)

> Does anyone know when they typically send decisions?



I got accepted on the 21st of March. Had my interview March 3rd.


----------



## kincid (Feb 25, 2013)

@Prime (Tim)e - congratulations! how does it feel?  
what kind of questions did they ask? Im flying in for my interview on friday, kinda nervous cause my english is pretty rusty...


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Feb 25, 2013)

@ColumbiaNYC thanks!

@kincaid Thanks! It felt pretty good man. Just happy to get it over and done with! The one thing I will say to you is just relax. The reason you have been invited is because your overall application was really good. I would say they are more serious than other interviews I've had but it is nothing that you can't handle. It really is more of a conversation than anything else. They will ask you questions about your application and your interest in film, pretty much what you probably were expecting. Good Luck!!

Btw I just got my acceptance to USC so I am really hoping I get into to Columbia so I have a real decision to make.

And also just to let everyone know, they told me the decision this year will come around Mid March!


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally posted by ColumbiaNYC:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content"> Does anyone know when they typically send decisions?



I got accepted on the 21st of March. Had my interview March 3rd. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
ColumbiaNYC, did you travel from the future?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes. Your kids are gonna love it.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 25, 2013)

No more interviews, right?


----------



## matildabrown (Feb 26, 2013)

I've given up hope guys.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 26, 2013)

If it's any consolation, Werner Herzog considers the whole concept of film school to be perverse. Quentin just won another Oscar for screenwriting and quit school at 15.


----------



## Qian (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,Prime(Tim)e,congratulations! Hope you could accept decsion early. I also have an interview in March, columbia is my dream school. I am very nervious, could you give me some advice and what kind of questions they asked? Focus on reason or materials? or experience on study or job? what did they ask some specific question about major? Thank you sooooo much!!  the 





> Originally posted by Prime(Tim)e:
> Hi guys, I've been following this forum for a while. I think it's about time I contribute. I have an interview tomorrow for creative producing. I put my first two choices as March 4th so I wouldn't have to wait too long after the interview for their decision but oh well just have to go tomorrow and wait. Does anyone know when they typically send decisions?


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey,

I have an earlier post where I said how it went. Just to reiterate it really was more of a conversation than anything. Don't over think things, you obviously got to this point for a reason. To be honest I think the questions are different for everyone. Like they asked me about a job on my resume and it had nothing to do with film. So as long as the person you portrayed in you application I think you will be fine.


----------



## Qian (Feb 26, 2013)

I got it, thanks too much, wish you have a good news!!





> Originally posted by Prime(Tim)e:
> Hey,
> 
> I have an earlier post where I said how it went. Just to reiterate it really was more of a conversation than anything. Don't over think things, you obviously got to this point for a reason. To be honest I think the questions are different for everyone. Like they asked me about a job on my resume and it had nothing to do with film. So as long as the person you portrayed in you application I think you will be fine.


----------



## schua310 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good luck! I interviewed yesterday too and felt that it went well. I agreed with Prime(Tim)e. It was really a conversation than anything. I have a lot more experience in feature development and the questions were very specific to how will the program achieve my goals...plus many others ad hoc questions.


----------



## Qian (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,you're so nice, how long did you talk? Is it 20 minutes? I hope we are both accepted and meet in columbia! ahahaha...





> Originally posted by schua310:
> Good luck! I interviewed yesterday too and felt that it went well. I agreed with Prime(Tim)e. It was really a conversation than anything. I have a lot more experience in feature development and the questions were very specific to how will the program achieve my goals...plus many others ad hoc questions.


----------



## schua310 (Feb 27, 2013)

The interview was about 20 - 25 mins. Thanks and best of luck on the interview.


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ColumbiaNYC:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content"> Does anyone know when they typically send decisions?



I got accepted on the 21st of March. Had my interview March 3rd. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
ColumbiaNYC, did you travel from the future? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

@Death, been having a hard week, thanks for making me lol, literally!


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea, I think we all need something to relax for a little bit. It's going to be one heck of a stressful next month!


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 27, 2013)

So true


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Feb 27, 2013)

For anyone who really wants to go to film school badly I think LIU's program is really cool and worth a look. Not to mention much cheaper than the big schools. It's rolling admission. I applied and have been accepted. The app is nowhere near as stringent as the program is only 4 years old. Checkout their websites:

http://www.liu.edu/brooklyn/mfatv

http://www.tvwritersstudio.com/


----------



## derly (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats to all the new invites.

Monday is D-day for a few of us  Ready for the interview?!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 27, 2013)

No.



> Originally posted by derly:
> Congrats to all the new invites.
> 
> Monday is D-day for a few of us  Ready for the interview?!


----------



## Qian (Feb 27, 2013)

my interview on wednesday?what major do you apply for?


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by Prime(Tim)e:
> To be honest I think the questions are different for everyone. Like they asked me about a job on my resume and it had nothing to do with film. So as long as the person you portrayed in you application I think you will be fine.



I'm confused. The Columbia application didn't have a resume section. I have an interview scheduled for March 13th...


----------



## Virat (Mar 1, 2013)

Best of Luck to everyone who have their interviews coming up!

On a side note, I'm guessing the lack of any communication means there are no more calls for interviews.


----------



## derly (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by Qian:
> my interview on wednesday?what major do you apply for?



Creative Producing 

@Freddy... me neither Ive done so much to prepare but i still feel anxious!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 1, 2013)

Just called columbia and they said final decisions will be mailed mid-late march, and the girl didn't know for sure but said if we haven't been called for an interview our chances look slim.  Anyone have a positive bone to throw in this scenario?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Mar 1, 2013)

If people cancel their interviews, others will get the chance. Columbia will make sure to have at least 70 people together.


----------



## wannabe2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not likely but I'll throw it out there should anyone know. 

If you were not granted an interview, does that negate all likelihood for being waitlisted?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd say yes.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by derly:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Qian:
> my interview on wednesday?what major do you apply for?



Creative Producing 

@Freddy... me neither Ive done so much to prepare but i still feel anxious! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I haven't had time to prepare yet. My life has been so hectic lately, it will feel so nice to just sit on the plane and just focus on Columbia and producing.


----------



## wannabe2 (Mar 2, 2013)

If yes, how do you know?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Mar 2, 2013)

Do you mean me?
Well, I haven't heard about a single person in the program that wasn't interviewed (again, I'm a student in the first year).
They interview around 150 people and accept 72. If these 72 don't take the offer, they'll ask other people they interviewed. Of course, if these 78 people all say no, they might take people they haven't interviewed but seriously - how likely is that?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 2, 2013)

@ColumbiaNYC: Do you know if they have made all of the interview calls/emails yet?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Mar 2, 2013)

No idea. But I know they're having lots of interviews already, that's for sure.


----------



## wannabe2 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Do you mean me?
> Well, I haven't heard about a single person in the program that wasn't interviewed (again, I'm a student in the first year).
> They interview around 150 people and accept 72. If these 72 don't take the offer, they'll ask other people they interviewed. Of course, if these 78 people all say no, they might take people they haven't interviewed but seriously - how likely is that?


Makes sense, just tryin' to keep the dream alive.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 4, 2013)

okay, does anyone know yet whether silence=rejection?  I have not heard a word from Columbia (or NYU for that matter).  They have already sent out some rejections, right?  Has anyone out there called the admission office and asked about what phase the admissions office is in?


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 5, 2013)

@pinsandneedles I'm afraid I don't, have you not heard yet? 

Is anyone willing to share a tiny bit more info on their interviews so far? My only question is do they ask any crazy/specific/offthewall questions?

Thanks!
Sx


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 5, 2013)

I had my interview on Monday. There were no crazy out if the blue questions. Just the typical what do you want to get out if the program questions.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone else not heard anything?


----------



## Sara  Suri (Mar 5, 2013)

Heard nothing. 
Truthfully, waiting for a rejection now.


----------



## melent (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea as to when we should expect to hear back post interview? I know they are interviewing all month but am wondering if maybe they'll start offering spots before they finish seeing everyone? Last year it seems that people started hearing back around march 15th.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 6, 2013)

They told me mid march.


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Mar 6, 2013)

You should hear back 2-3 weeks after your interview.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for a rejection too, but still clinging to a bit of hope!  Received a rejection from NYU today, so the silence was confirmed as a bad sign.

Does anyone know if Columbia still has interview calls to make?


----------



## gocuse (Mar 7, 2013)

I was notified yesterday of my acceptance to the MA in film ftudies program...any other film studies applicants in the building?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone received a call lately for an interview?  Or are interview calls over??


----------



## Moira (Mar 7, 2013)

Regarding interviews, I have mine on the 12th. But I already set it up on Feb 22. That's all I can say...


----------



## kincid (Mar 8, 2013)

@Quian - Are you a CP applicant? I've had mine and it is very individual I believe. Just make sure you know why you want to get into film and it will shine through. i think they are just looking for people who want to get in to it for the right reasons. We discussed random things like a couple of recent films, why I liked them etc, and that is something you can't really prepare for. I didn't get asked anything about my application for example, not my rÃ©sumÃ© not anything, and I was in there for a good half an hour.


----------



## kincid (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by s.aldani:
> @pinsandneedles I'm afraid I don't, have you not heard yet?
> 
> Is anyone willing to share a tiny bit more info on their interviews so far? My only question is do they ask any crazy/specific/offthewall questions?
> ...



I had mine too, and though I can say there were not really any "crazy" questions, it is more of a conversation and as such, the questions can get pretty random. 


s.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 8, 2013)

The most random question I had is which movie have I seen recently would I have liked to have produced? But that is a common question.


----------



## Qian (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,I am a CP appllicant,and have interviewed on 7th, Yep, they also ask some question like without resume. unluckily, our internet connection is bad. the interview below 30m. 





> Originally posted by kincid:
> @Quian - Are you a CP applicant? I've had mine and it is very individual I believe. Just make sure you know why you want to get into film and it will shine through. i think they are just looking for people who want to get in to it for the right reasons. We discussed random things like a couple of recent films, why I liked them etc, and that is something you can't really prepare for. I didn't get asked anything about my application for example, not my rÃ©sumÃ© not anything, and I was in there for a good half an hour.


----------



## Africana (Mar 9, 2013)

what time did you guys have your interview on the 8th and who interviewed you? i had mine with june and jeff


----------



## melent (Mar 11, 2013)

has anyone heard anything post interview yet?

@ColumbiaNYC how were you notified of your acceptance? Did they say/give any indication you were going to be accepted during the interview?


----------



## ath579 (Mar 11, 2013)

I still have an interview on the 18th...


----------



## Cobb (Mar 11, 2013)

@ath579: Are you a directing or screenwriting applicant? When did you receive the notification for the interview...


----------



## ath579 (Mar 11, 2013)

I put my preference down as screenwriting. Was contacted last Friday.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> I put my preference down as screenwriting. Was contacted last Friday.



Oh okay. Just wanted to check if Columbia is still sending out interview notifications. Best of luck for your Interview!


----------



## brehco (Mar 11, 2013)

Any Screenwriting / Directing people have any comments from their interviews so far? They say anything about when you'll hear back It seems like the Screenwriting / Directing interviews are going to have spanned almost a month by the time they're done, so just curious...


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm a producing applicant and I haven't heard anything. Honestly I don't think the interview went my way so I am expecting a rejection, which sucks because I got so close!


----------



## Gojira Jr. (Mar 11, 2013)

How was your interview? Why do you think it was off?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, their first questions was, "How would graduate school help you achieve your goals?" My response was that I want to start my own production company and grad school will help me achieve that goal by yada yada yada”¦and they basically said, "we don't think this is the right program for you." 

Keep in mind that was the FIRST question! So my immediate thought was: Oh @!*#^, what have I done?!

The remaining 15 minutes or so was spent back peddling and rethinking my whole interview strategy. It sucked.

But in the end I thought to myself: I told them what my plans for graduate school were and if I won't gain much from their curriculum, then maybe Columbia isn't right for me, and I'll save $100,000 in the meantime.


----------



## kincid (Mar 12, 2013)

@Freakyfreddy Hmm I dont think one question will make it or break it. Do you remember their exact response to your answer?


----------



## Moira (Mar 12, 2013)

@freakyfreddy: Now I am really nervous for my interview tonight, haha. Directing/Screenwriting with emphasis on directing. Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 12, 2013)

AHHHH ... GOOD LUCK!!!! ;D


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by kincid:
> @Freakyfreddy Hmm I dont think one question will make it or break it. Do you remember their exact response to your answer?



I'm sorry, I don't remember.


----------



## kincid (Mar 12, 2013)

In that case I think maybe you've been overanalyzing things a bit? I wouldn't worry that much about a single answer/question if I were you.   I think the interview is more an opportunity to get a feel of the person you are, your personality, your energy, etc.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 12, 2013)

Just finished my interview. And I think it went off fairly well. Quite excited, but I'm definitely not counting my chickens yet.

Most of the questions they asked me were specific to my circumstances (I'm a lawyer, but I've been an avid painter/ illustrator and actor for donkey's years). So they quizzed me on the reasons for my transition etc etc.

The rest were generic questions like what do you expect from this program, films/ filmmakers that inspire you, do you have any questions for us etc etc. You know the usual.

It's been said again and again, and it used to annoy me to read it again and again, but I completely understand now -- you just have to be yourself. Pretension doesn't fly. I didn't have a clue how to prepare for this interview and I got on the call with a blank mind, and I think that helped. My advice would be to just listen to your favourite music and introspect.

I can't wait to know their decision now. Good luck everyone.

ps. any idea when we can expect to hear from them?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope I'm just overanalyzing it, I just had a bad feeling. I have had bad interviews and still got the job before.


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 12, 2013)

If they are having interviews up until the 18th I can't imagine they'll be sending out invitations until after... though last year it looks like people began finding out around the 15th.

As time passes I think my perception of the interview is getting more and more warped. I really enjoyed it and absolutely loved June and Jeff, they were so kind and friendly and really really funny, but I just have no real perspective on it because it's all completely plagued with self doubt!

Anyone else feel the same?

x


----------



## ath579 (Mar 12, 2013)

Am I the only person with an interview that late?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> I hope I'm just overanalyzing it, I just had a bad feeling. I have had bad interviews and still got the job before.



Haha I was just accepted!! I guess my interview went better than I thought.


----------



## schua310 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just got a called from Maureen Ryan. I got accepted too!!!


----------



## Moira (Mar 12, 2013)

@sudarshansuresh: Funny, I also had my interview today! I had mine on 4:30, and it's fun to read your impressions of the interviewers. I can't remember their names, but chances are high that we had the same people. They were really charming and really, they just wanted to know something about me, what inspires me, what kind of books i read, films I watch. They listened to what I told them and just picked up things to inquire further. I have a huge print on my back wall with flying books which they adored and asked me about several times, which was awesome. I think it's rather spontaneous, but they have their questions in the back of their minds and just pick them up when it fits. It was a really pleasant talk, nothing like a job interview or something. 

@freakyfreddy: congrats!! How long between your interview and the decision?


----------



## LucyPcoket (Mar 12, 2013)

I just got a call from Maureen Ryan as well that I got in! I also got into UCLA though - I'm not sure which one I'm going to choose. Eek!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 12, 2013)

@moira

Yeah, it was really nothing more than a pleasant conversation. I was interviewed by Evangeline Morphos and Ramin Bahrani. I had actually read up a fair bit on Ramin and his work, and was shocked when the call started and I saw him sitting there! You should check out the music video he shot for Sigur Ros, and his short 'Plastic Bag', voiced by Herzog. I was tempted to tell him I admire his work, but didn't for fear that it may be mistaken for manipulative flattery.

But all in all it was a good experience. There were a few jokes cracked here and there. And on more than one occasion Evangeline very sweetly encouraged me by saying that's a great answer. I hope all this means something though. My fingers are now crossed and almost inextricably knotted.

Good luck to you Moira!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 12, 2013)

My interview was last Monday


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 12, 2013)

freakyfreddy, schua, lucy, congratulations you guys!

Are all of you creative producing applicants?


----------



## schua310 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, I applied to the Creative Producing program.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Mar 12, 2013)

@FreakyFreddy Congrats! When I saw that post earlier where you said that they felt that the program wasn't for you, I knew that was a ploy haha. That seemed crazy of them to say, so maybe they were playing possum.

Congratulations to all who have been accepted!!!

Was it only phone calls? or Was it letters or emails as well?

Hope they aren't done with calls... Feeling shaky right about now... haven't heard anything since my interview 2 weeks ago...


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know what they were thinking during the interview, the whole admissions process is such a mystery to everyone. But anyways, I received a phone call from ira.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds good man, congrats!


----------



## derly (Mar 12, 2013)

I am so exciteedddd! Ira Deutchman called me today  I got accepted and they offered me a Scholarship Thank the Lord! CP applicant btw. It was so quick after interviews Im so happy!


----------



## Gojira Jr. (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats to everyone, especially freddy, haha!


----------



## Qian (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations! it's so quick!! I'm an international applicant, they will send email to me,right? accepted or rejection





> Originally posted by derly:
> I am so exciteedddd! Ira Deutchman called me today  I got accepted and they offered me a Scholarship Thank the Lord! CP applicant btw. It was so quick after interviews Im so happy!


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Mar 13, 2013)

@Qian I was an international applicant as well but still they called me. You will probably get both, a call and an email.

Seems like this year they accept CP applicants earlier than Screenwriters / Directors.

I don't want to break anybody's heart but since Friday is the last day before Spring Break I think it's safe to say that if you haven't been invited to an interview yet you will probably be rejected.

Good luck for everybody who had an interview and is waiting for a final answer. I think most phone calls will go out very soon. Looking forward to meeting some of you in August during your crazy orientation week!


----------



## Affliction (Mar 13, 2013)

ColumbiaNYC, do you know if all the acceptance calls will be made before spring break?


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Mar 13, 2013)

@ColumbiaNYC do you know if they call all those accepted all at once for each discipline? Also do they call those on the waiting list as well or just email/snail mail?

If they called everyone for creative producing yesterday I'm done!


----------



## schua310 (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats! Is it a full ride for 3 years? 





> Originally posted by derly:
> I am so exciteedddd! Ira Deutchman called me today  I got accepted and they offered me a Scholarship Thank the Lord! CP applicant btw. It was so quick after interviews Im so happy!


----------



## derly (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by schua310:
> Congrats! Is it a full ride for 3 years? <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by derly:
> I am so exciteedddd! Ira Deutchman called me today  I got accepted and they offered me a Scholarship Thank the Lord! CP applicant btw. It was so quick after interviews Im so happy!


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nope it isnt a full ride but it covers most of the class credits for the two years of classes and a little more on the side for fees  

Maybe they will call you today  Keep the hope up!


----------



## kincid (Mar 13, 2013)

told you freddy!  congrats to you guys

starting yesterday they had 4 days before spring break, so lets say they'll make about 6 calls a day... 

in my head I've been rejected already though.


----------



## schua310 (Mar 13, 2013)

Maureen told me there is no $$$ for me. That said, I got accepted yesterday... 


> Originally posted by derly:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by schua310:
> Congrats! Is it a full ride for 3 years? <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by derly:
> I am so exciteedddd! Ira Deutchman called me today  I got accepted and they offered me a Scholarship Thank the Lord! CP applicant btw. It was so quick after interviews Im so happy!


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nope it isnt a full ride but it covers most of the class credits for the two years of classes and a little more on the side for fees  

Maybe they will call you today  Keep the hope up! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## wannabe2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone know when the Directing reject letters go out? See, I'm making a collage of life's failures, and I want to add this experience.


----------



## derly (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by schua310:
> Maureen told me there is no $$$ for me. That said, I got accepted yesterday... <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by derly:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by schua310:
> Congrats! Is it a full ride for 3 years? <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by derly:
> I am so exciteedddd! Ira Deutchman called me today  I got accepted and they offered me a Scholarship Thank the Lord! CP applicant btw. It was so quick after interviews Im so happy!


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nope it isnt a full ride but it covers most of the class credits for the two years of classes and a little more on the side for fees  

Maybe they will call you today  Keep the hope up! </div></BLOCKQUOTE> </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Qian (Mar 13, 2013)

Being an international applicant,they will make a call for me? if I'm accepted. 





> Originally posted by kincid:
> told you freddy!  congrats to you guys
> 
> starting yesterday they had 4 days before spring break, so lets say they'll make about 6 calls a day...
> ...


----------



## schua310 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks!





> Originally posted by derly:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by schua310:
> Maureen told me there is no $$$ for me. That said, I got accepted yesterday... <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by derly:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by schua310:
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nope it isnt a full ride but it covers most of the class credits for the two years of classes and a little more on the side for fees  

Maybe they will call you today  Keep the hope up! </div></BLOCKQUOTE> </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congrats!!!! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by Qian:
> Being an international applicant,they will make a call for me? if I'm accepted.



Qian, I already answered that question. They will probably try.


----------



## Qian (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you too much!!   I just think of the time difference!! 





> Originally posted by ColumbiaNYC:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Qian:
> Being an international applicant,they will make a call for me? if I'm accepted.



Qian, I already answered that question. They will probably try. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by Qian:
> I just think of the time difference!!



Well, I was in Switzerland when they called me from NY. There's always a way. And if I remember it correctly I got the email like 30 minutes before I got the call. If they want you they will definitely make sure they'll reach you.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 13, 2013)

I never got an email, just a call.


----------



## Qian (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep,I got it~~ thanks too much, best wish for everyone!!!





> Originally posted by ColumbiaNYC:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Qian:
> I just think of the time difference!!



Well, I was in Switzerland when they called me from NY. There's always a way. And if I remember it correctly I got the email like 30 minutes before I got the call. If they want you they will definitely make sure they'll reach you. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## bahamm (Mar 13, 2013)

@Qian

Did you get an call from Columbia?
COngrats!


----------



## Qian (Mar 14, 2013)

None?I think they will send email to me at first because our time different is 13 hours!





> Originally posted by bahamm:
> @Qian
> 
> Did you get an call from Columbia?
> COngrats!


----------



## nellie (Mar 14, 2013)

hey guys! just had an interview with hilary and alan today, i thought it went good but i'm not getting my hopes up as competition seems incredibly stiff this year! anyone else here interviewed with them?

i asked a student there if he knew when we would know the results and he said late april :O thats SO late!!! they've just got a week of interviews left next week and then after that they're getting together to discuss I think. ahhhh, so nervewracking.

OOPS forgot to add, i applied for directing/writing!


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Mar 14, 2013)

Well I got my orders: Looks like I'm heading to Cali USC it is...

Got the dreaded email, Columbia says no! 

Maybe I shouldn't have told them USC interviewed me during the interview haha...

Good luck to everyone at Columbia, great program...

Maybe I can pick between LIU and USC hahaha tough decision lol


----------



## kincid (Mar 14, 2013)

@primetime - were you put on the waiting list? 
huge good luck to you at usc anyways! amazing school + amazing weather  

I was just notified I have been put on the waiting list :/ and except for NFTS, columbia is the only school I've even bothered applying to...


----------



## kincid (Mar 14, 2013)

anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Mar 14, 2013)

nope not even waiting list  haha. I mean I kind of knew I was going to USC anyway but I at least wanted to get in and have some kind of decision to make. But oh well...


----------



## kincid (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah, next year I'm def applying to more than one school. 

was your email signed by David Beeman as well?


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Mar 14, 2013)

Not even sure but I had to login to see it and I knew it wasn't good...


----------



## kincid (Mar 14, 2013)

hahaha I know, thats what I felt too


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Prime(Time)e. You can now concentrate exclusively on being over the moon about USC. And congratulations kincid (the wait-list will hopefully work out for you). Were you guys directing/ screenwriting applicants? Sorry if you've already mentioned a hundred times before, i'm just finding it hard to keep track.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 14, 2013)

Never mind, I just went through the previous posts and got my answer!

@nellie:  Late April is crazy late. I may forget why I want to go to film school by then.   

Have any directing/ writing applicants heard back from Columbia?


----------



## ath579 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm a directing/screenwriting applicant who still has an interview on Monday the 18th...


----------



## Prime(Tim)e (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks sudarshansuresh, USC was my 1st choice but would've been nice to think about Columbia. Hey at least I got an interview.

Creative Producing btw...


----------



## kincid (Mar 15, 2013)

@sudarshansuresh - thank you, and yes, Im a CP applicant


----------



## derly (Mar 15, 2013)

It is hard to keep up... 

How many CP acceptances in this forum? 
i can see me and freddy.. was there anyone else?
Im just trying to see a percentage 

@kincid good luck on the wait list I read this article of a girl two years ago she got wait listed in Columbia and she decided to do a crazy thing. She went straight to their offices again without an invitation and and she was lucky enough to be heard. She made a case for herself and two days later she got the wait list status reverted and accepted  Maybe you should go crazy


----------



## LucyPcoket (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey I got in as well and I'm also a Creative Producing Applicant


----------



## derly (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats!!  Are you planning on attending?

Ok. so that makes 3


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations to all the CP applicants who've been accepted! 

@derly, have you worked out the percentage? Would be interesting to know. Also, if I get wait listed I am absolutely going to go crazy, seeing as Columbia is the only place I have applied to!

I doubt the directing/screenwriting lot will hear until next week when interviews are over... I really don't want to wait until late April, i'll lose my mind! Also, none of the past years have had to wait that long and I've pretty much been through every forum on Columbia! 

Meh. x


----------



## derly (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey keep calm!  you you'll get it! 

Late april sounds very dreadful a time to wait. Maybe it is because they are interviewing more people than usual. That could be good. Maybe this year the percentage of acceptance will rise for writer/directors

I found the article about the girl waitlisted
http://www.glasgowfilm.org/fes..._school_confidential

Some positive inspiration


----------



## kincid (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks derly! haha, I don't know. Im very much a "if I'm ment to get there - I will get there" kinda person. but the student that took care of me before my interview got accepted off of the wait list so I guess maybe it's not that unusual. 

haha do you perhaps follow ira on twitter? I read that article a few weeks ago  funny story 

are you accepting? 

and out of curiosity, how old are you guys?  and what's your GPA? I havent graduated yet, and I'm thinking...how important is GPA anyways?


----------



## LucyPcoket (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey! @derly  - I think that I'm going accept UCLA instead of Columbia. I got a bigger scholarship there and the program seems more suited to me. But I'm over the moon that I even get to make a decision. I didn't think I was going to get an interview anywhere!

@kincid - I'm 22 and my GPA was 3.70 overall and 4.0 in my last year. But I have been out of school for a year and working so I think my job made more of a difference to my application than my schooling. My degree is in English Lit, not film, but my current job is film related so I think that helped.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am 29 and my GPA is a 3.02 or something like that. I did pre-med so that pretty much destroyed my GPA.

I know my GPA had little effect on my acceptance because it is pretty low compared to everyone else. It had to have been my writing samples. I'll be happy to PM anyone my scene. As for the personal statement take a look at this site: http://www.mbamission.com/docs..._statement_guide.pdf

It is for MBA personal statements but it works for MFA students too. I basically used it as a template and it really helped. Also read their samples, they are amazing.


----------



## kincid (Mar 15, 2013)

@lucypocket - congrats on UCLA, I love cali, but just because Im a seeerious worshipper of the sun. 
that GPA is pretty impressive, mine is just about 3.2 I think...

Its really interesting to hear you guys's backgrounds. 
what kind of job did you have? I kinda think my internship did the trick..or half of it at least


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, and I have been producing short films and working in the industry here in LA for the past three years, so my resume is decent.


----------



## kincid (Mar 15, 2013)

@freakyfreddy - yeah, I would love to read someone else's scene, feel free to PM me


----------



## derly (Mar 15, 2013)

@kincid thats a good way of looking at it. Youll be fine youll see. I'm 23 and my GPA is about 3.22 so not that amazing really

@LucyPcoket You know its funny because I also graduated from English Lit  I did a minor in film and work plenty so yeah major is really not a determining factor. Congrats on UCLA. I was between Chicago and NY. NY it is thought 

@Freddy what are you planning on doing?  Going next fall?


----------



## LucyPcoket (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm working as a writer/producer at a film and TV production company in Canada. I want to work in the States though as Canada's film industry isn't very extensive.  What internship did you have? I'm sure you will get in to Columbia! Also, have you already applied to NFTS? I was looking at applying there as well but since I got into 2 places already I probably won't. I would love to live in England though!


----------



## derly (Mar 15, 2013)

I think what did it for me was my resume. In my last year my school paid for me to go to Cannes I guess that was about the only major difference in my app to Columbia. I dont even know if that was it. It is such an ambiguous and subjective process


----------



## kincid (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks derly, who knows, maybe we'll be working together this fall. 

@lucypocket - that's amazing, lucky you. I was at an independent distribution company for 6 months, and was lucky enough to get to go to cannes during acquisitions and work with a few films I really love, It was a huge eyeopener for me. 

Im working on my NFTS application now actually. Yeah, that mentorship thing sounds really good I think  and I love london too.


----------



## derly (Mar 15, 2013)

Cannes is crazy! Beautiful and all that glitz. Working there you probably enjoyed it more than me  Short Film Corner is an overwhelming experience
I did learn plenty and got to see Moonrise Kingdom which was by far the highlight of the trip


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

@derly It is between Chapman and Columbia. I love the practically mixed with the creative side of filmmaking the MBA/MFA program (Chapman) provides. But I will save $50,000 by going to Columbia. So I have a big decision to make. Right now I am leaning towards Columbia, but I need to talk it over with my fiancee and see what is best for the both of us.


----------



## kincid (Mar 15, 2013)

@derly haha I know. it's kinda surreal at times. 
mmm I think mine from last year has to be the screening of killing them softly


----------



## derly (Mar 15, 2013)

@Freddy I had that problem too. Columbia C. offered me 6,000 dollars more in scholarship money which was tempting. Ultimately I believe Im going to try and bargain with Columbia U to see if they equal the amount but I want to stay in NY. I'm married and my husband is also a filmmaker so staying in NY was also important for him. Tough decisions


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

@derly I know what you mean. My fiancee is very close with her family and she has a full time job here in LA. So her family is rooting for Chapman and I feel my family wants me to go to Columbia where I can live in NY, create east coast contacts, and gain a new perspective. Gah!! What a wonderful problem to have though!


----------



## schua310 (Mar 15, 2013)

I got accepted too...





> Originally posted by derly:
> Congrats!!  Are you planning on attending?
> 
> Ok. so that makes 3


----------



## guerrera (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats to everyone that got in! I got accepted to the creative producing program


----------



## Qian (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats to everyone! I need apply for the CP again~~


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 18, 2013)

I really cannot wait until end of April! Have any directing/screenwriting applicants heard anything? 
xx


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 18, 2013)

okay just called Columbia admissions and they said decisions for Screenwriting/Filmmaking MFA will be going out from today till the end of March!

EEK! Fingers crossed everyone!

x


----------



## ath579 (Mar 18, 2013)

Had my interview this morning at the campus for screenwriting/directing. Eric and Dan (I believe, I'm bad with names!) interviewed me and they were very nice and funny. They also give out DVDs of students films which is nice.


----------



## melent (Mar 18, 2013)

Did anyone send a "thank you" email post interview?


----------



## ath579 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by melent:
> Did anyone send a "thank you" email post interview?



I think I will.


----------



## Affliction (Mar 18, 2013)

Does everybody get a DVD at the end of the interview, cuz I didnt.  Wondering if that's a sign.


----------



## melent (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't get one either. But I didn't interview with those people.


----------



## Affliction (Mar 18, 2013)

I didnt interview with them either.  Whew, I feel much better.  I lost all hope there for a second.  Thanks.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by Affliction:
> I didnt interview with them either.  Whew, I feel much better.  I lost all hope there for a second.  Thanks.



Sorry! Didn't mean to make you lose hope. I think it's just an Eric Mendelhson thing.


----------



## nellie (Mar 18, 2013)

I interviewed with hilary and alan and I got the Columbia dvds but i really really don't think it means anything either! and interviews are still taking place today so i dont think any calls will go out today, as far as i know the department still has to have a meeting to come together to discuss before any decisions can be made! x


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you think they record interviews? Because I'm not sure how different panels of judges can sit together and objectively decide who interviewed the better candidates.


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 18, 2013)

guys - i got dvd's at the info session. i really doubt it is a sign of anything.


----------



## nellie (Mar 18, 2013)

i don't think they record anything because at my interview i literally just sat like 1 meter from them in their office and we had a chat... no note taking no nothing. they probably judge based on memory.

also, i know that my interviewers were only seeing 10 people a day, so it probably isnt difficult to sift out the 5 you want out of the 10 interviewees!


----------



## nellie (Mar 18, 2013)

oooh hang on i kinda see what you mean now by how they could judge over different panels... hmmmm. they're all professors there so i guess they know what sort of quality they are all looking for?


----------



## Affliction (Mar 18, 2013)

Anybody get DVDs from Bette and Jamal?


----------



## ath579 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah they didn't take notes and sat across a round conference table, but they did have all my supporting materials in front of them and it was labeled thoroughly.


----------



## Affliction (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, my interview wasnt anything like that.  It was very informal.


----------



## nellie (Mar 18, 2013)

@ath579  wow really?! we didnt even sit around a table and they didnt have any of my materials! although we referenced my films throughout the interview...


----------



## ath579 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by nellie:
> @ath579  wow really?! we didnt even sit around a table and they didnt have any of my materials! although we referenced my films throughout the interview...



Yeah they would say "what interested us about your application was..." and then point out things from my application. I only sent in writing samples, so we talked a lot about screenwriting. They did ask about other schools though and if I was accepted anywhere so that might work against me.


----------



## nellie (Mar 18, 2013)

oooh i see... but i think the fact that they asked about other schools shows that they think you're a strong applicant and probably applied to other schools too! don't think they would work against you 

the interviewers didn't tell me "what interested us about your application..." like your interviewers did... we talked about why columbia, what i expected to learn, the sort of stories i wanted to tell, and then abit about my background in sports haha


----------



## ath579 (Mar 18, 2013)

Haha they asked me about other schools because we were talking about how my parents felt that I was doing graduate school for film. I did say I was accepted at Chapman and AFI though. 
They didn't ask me why Columnia...haha


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 18, 2013)

@nellie - Same. My questions tested my storytelling abilities, my influences, why Columbia, past experience, where else I applied (I've applied nowhere else) and some fun and jokes. I had June and Jeff and they were just so wonderful, really informal and warm! Who did you interview with?

x


----------



## nellie (Mar 18, 2013)

@ath579  WOW you got accepted at AFI!? congratulations! if you get into columbia which school would you choose?


@s.aldani  I didn't even get to talk about my influences  wish i did!!!! that sounds like a really well rounded interview! how long did it last? mine was 30 minutes but i spent a long time talking about the creative project i'm doing now (i'm writing/directing a film for a course based on another script) and a long time on the stories i wanted to tell. didn't feel like i got to cover as much as you did!

June and Jeff sound like cool people! did you feel that you had a good interview?  it sounds ilke it went well!

i interviewed with hilary and alan... hilary's the new chair of the program! both of them were really nice but it definitely was quite a serious interview! probably because of the nature of the stories i wanted to tell...


----------



## ath579 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by nellie:
> @ath579  WOW you got accepted at AFI!? congratulations! if you get into columbia which school would you choose?



Thanks! I don't know lol. I'm leaning toward AFI...for now...


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 18, 2013)

All this talk of interviews is making me very nervous. At least mine was better than this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGFz9gt0-Fc

It's my all time favourite Atkinson sketch.


----------



## derly (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> @derly I know what you mean. My fiancee is very close with her family and she has a full time job here in LA. So her family is rooting for Chapman and I feel my family wants me to go to Columbia where I can live in NY, create east coast contacts, and gain a new perspective. Gah!! What a wonderful problem to have though!



I agree  Im accepting and cant wait!

Congrats Schua310  That makes 4 CP ! Good luck on all of you Screenwriting/Directing applicants waiting! it will all soon be over! 

I got my official package today all very exciting. Good vibes to everyone!


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 19, 2013)

@nellie - Mine was 30 minutes too, literally exactly 30 minutes, I interviewed over Skype so I could see the exact time it lasted. I wish I could've spoken more about the sort of stories I wanted to tell though! They focused a lot on my writing sample which was an experimental theatre piece. I feel like the interview was lighthearted and fun and I don't think I could've prepared for it anymore than I did, but I don't know if I blew them away, especially because I have very little film experience (my background is theatre). 

The more time passes from the interview the more doubtful I become though, it's all a blur to me now, I can't quite remember much of what I said, just that I was nervous and maybe a bit intense!

I CANNOT WAIT ANY LONGER. I'M LOSING MY MIND. I called them yesterday though and they said that decisions will go out in the next 10 days!

x


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 19, 2013)

@s.aldani:  I know what you mean about feeling more doubtful about the interview as time passes. I remember thinking it went fairly well, when I finished the interview. But having mulled over it for a week now, I feel really dissatisfied with the outcome. I wanted to and I could have said so much more, but it's so difficult to channel your thoughts in a succinct and coherent way when you're that nervous and clueless about what to expect.

I'm feeling all the more dejected because they didn't seem to have any of my application materials in front of them (I interviewed over skype as well) and all of my questions were pertaining to what I've learnt from my background in the law, theatre etc and how they may be relevant. I do remember the interview started with Ramin saying he saw the visual sample that I sent in and he really liked it.  But I'm taking everything with a bucketful of salt.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought my interview didn't go well and I was still accepted.


----------



## edzbit (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey! So most of the people who have heard back are from creative producing? Has anyone heard back for directing/screenwriting?


----------



## Africana (Mar 20, 2013)

Ahh!!!! I'm so stressed out, like everyone else is! I go back and forth from refreshing my email page, refreshing this page, playing over and over again this I coulda/shoulda said in my interview.    

When is the last day of interviews for screenwriting/directing I know some people had some Sunday and Monday. 

I hope they start notifying us this week!


----------



## brehco (Mar 20, 2013)

i had mine yesterday, but i got to choose from interview spots through the 22nd back when i got the interview e-mail, so potentially friday is the last day? but yeah, no idea really. all just speculation! someone had said they have to meet next week first? was that like conjecture, or did said person hear that from a reliable source?


----------



## edzbit (Mar 20, 2013)

@brehco yea I get to choose through to the 22nd too so I suppose that's the last day. But I've got mine today. How did yours go?


----------



## brehco (Mar 21, 2013)

i have no idea. fine i guess? like they were super friendly, but also it was hard to read if they were like "oh yeah this is interesting" or actually "he is nuts. when can we end this." either way you'll enjoy it! have fun and be yourself.


----------



## melent (Mar 22, 2013)

Have any screenwriting/directing applicants heard yet?


----------



## edzbit (Mar 22, 2013)

@brehco yea i got what you mean. I had mine yesterday too. Guess we'll know it when the decision is out! All the best!


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 22, 2013)

No news yet  though I had a dream last night that I got rejected. Not sure if it's prophetic or paranoid.


----------



## nellie (Mar 25, 2013)

@s.aldani i'm sure its paranoia lol! 


its monday, all the interviews are now over so i guess they'll be making their decisions now? or like do you guys think we'll actually only find out late april?? :O i'm getting so nervous omg. the more i think about my interview the more silly i think i sounded. gahhhhhh  this is so freaking nervewracking!!!!


----------



## ark (Mar 25, 2013)

The deal is that now that all interviews are over, the professors got to sit with each other and figure out a final list. Now this takes a bit of time, primarily because all of them have to find sufficient time out from their schedules. Though not late April, I believe it would be early April before we hear from them.

(I base this on my interaction with a current student at Columbia).


----------



## ath579 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great -____- my enrollment decision with AFI is due April 5...


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 25, 2013)

When I called the Admissions office last week they said decisions would be sent out by the end of March! I cannot wait any longer!


----------



## brehco (Mar 25, 2013)

bah. nervewracking! i asked the grad. student contact they gave me and he said early to mid april, but i think he said it was just a guess. i hope the admissions office is right!


----------



## Jerrick (Mar 25, 2013)

The early/mid April admission would be very inconvenient, as many schools (I'm thinking USC, Chapman, and AFI) want their enrollment deposits by that time...

At the very least, I hope those accepted will get informal phone calls earlier (like the CP applicants) and receive an official letter a week or so later.


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 27, 2013)

Any news, Scr/Dir candidates?


----------



## ath579 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> Any news, Scr/Dir candidates?



No news here. Gave in my deposit for AFI though.


----------



## brehco (Mar 27, 2013)

nope - none from me either. 

@ath579 - i guess that means you're headed there? congrats if so...


----------



## ath579 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by brehco:
> nope - none from me either.
> 
> @ath579 - i guess that means you're headed there? congrats if so...



Yep. Thanks!! I still want to know about Columbia haha


----------



## melent (Mar 28, 2013)

Called admissions yesterday and they said we should expect to hear back by the end of the month and that the office is open on Friday. If that's the case then offers should be going out today and tomorrow?! Right?!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## edzbit (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by melent:
> Called admissions yesterday and they said we should expect to hear back by the end of the month and that the office is open on Friday. If that's the case then offers should be going out today and tomorrow?! Right?!! Good luck everyone!



Would that be for directing/screenwriting applicants? If that's the case, then I guess it'd be this week!


----------



## melent (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, I asked about directing/screenwriting applicants.


----------



## edzbit (Mar 28, 2013)

@melent Thanks! Guess we just have to wait a little while and see if anything comes out then. All the best!


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm IN!!! SCR/DIR. Got the email!!!!


----------



## ath579 (Mar 28, 2013)

Accepted too...


----------



## apatchofblue1965 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in too! Got the email a little while ago! Screenwriting/Directing applicant!


----------



## brehco (Mar 28, 2013)

wow. congrats guys!!! now i'm officially freaking out...


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 28, 2013)

ACCEPTED!


----------



## brehco (Mar 28, 2013)

are the e-mails from a person, or like auto-generated? ahhh!


----------



## ark (Mar 28, 2013)

Accepted. This sure feels good.

Anyways, for those who are waiting: this is the message that you get (it is an auto generated message seemingly) - 
"Your Columbia University School of the Arts application decision is available to view online. Please click here <link to your application form> log in to your online application."

So basically, the decision appears on your online application form.


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 28, 2013)

does anyone know how to find their student ID? I need to log in to check my financial aid package but I don't know how to find my 9-digit student number??????


----------



## s.aldani (Mar 28, 2013)

never mind, it's in the message lol x


----------



## kr579 (Mar 28, 2013)

To the people who've found out they got into screenwriting/directing through email, are you international students?  I was told if you got in you'd get a call and I know there hasn't been any calls made yet.

Just curious


----------



## ark (Mar 28, 2013)

I am an international student, Gene Pina.



> Originally posted by gene pina:
> To the people who've found out they got into screenwriting/directing through email, are you international students?  I was told if you got in you'd get a call and I know there hasn't been any calls made yet.
> 
> Just curious


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 28, 2013)

to those who got aid (i.e. the confirmation of aid letters,) does your award show up in the portal site?


----------



## whlhyland (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats to those that got in! Did everyone that got accepted apply for financial aid?


----------



## nellie (Mar 28, 2013)

got accepted too!!! directing focus! i'm definitely accepting the offer and hoping that nothing goes wrong because i haven't graduated yet! i'm an international applicant. congrats to everyone who got accepted and good luck to everyone else, i'm sure more acceptances are coming tomorrow


----------



## rtessler (Mar 28, 2013)

Though I highly doubt it, will someone please respond if they got in and never had an interview?


----------



## Ceci (Mar 28, 2013)

do you guys think that all the offers have gone out today or there are gonna be more tomorrow??


----------



## Jerrick (Mar 28, 2013)

To those that have been accepted, are your names closer to the beginning of the alphabet?


----------



## nellie (Mar 28, 2013)

@jerrick my last name ends with L, right smack in the middle of the alphabet! don't fret, i'm sure not all offers have gone out! also, even those waitlisted have a good chance of getting in - already someone in the forum is gonna reject her/her offer so thats one place up for grabs! 

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ceci (Mar 28, 2013)

ok thanks and congrats!


----------



## ghostaliens (Mar 28, 2013)

To everyone who just found out they were accepted! Congrats! Did anyone get a substantial financial aid offer/SOA institutional aid?


----------



## brehco (Mar 28, 2013)

ok i'm going to rally some support for those of us now biting our nails nervously. the 2012 thread did not have a lot of posts, BUT in 2011 - it took almost a week for them to make all the screenwriting/directing calls / e-mails. and it seemed like directors were contacted first and then screenwriters toward the end of the week... so anyway - it's just the beginning! let's hope for lots more.


----------



## Ceci (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks brehco for the update! let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## melent (Mar 28, 2013)

OK, I think I MAY have figured out my decision before actually receiving it by looking at my "receipt" on the online application portal after "View Application." 

Under "Decision Round" it says "WL" - for wait listed? Can anyone who was accepted confirm that it says something else? Please? 

Thanks and congrats to all those accepted!


----------



## ath579 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by gene pina:
> To the people who've found out they got into screenwriting/directing through email, are you international students?  I was told if you got in you'd get a call and I know there hasn't been any calls made yet.
> 
> Just curious



I'm not an international applicant, I live in NYC. Didn't get a call neither, just an email.


----------



## bob loblaw (Mar 28, 2013)

I just checked and I'm in the same boat. Interviewed, didn't get an e-mail today, receipt says "Decision Round: WL". Interesting.





> Originally posted by melent:
> OK, I think I MAY have figured out my decision before actually receiving it by looking at my "receipt" on the online application portal after "View Application."
> 
> Under "Decision Round" it says "WL" - for wait listed? Can anyone who was accepted confirm that it says something else? Please?
> ...


----------



## melent (Mar 28, 2013)

I interviewed and didn't get an e-mail today either. I also just checked a version of the "receipt" I saved right after submitting my application and there is no "Decision Round" section...



> Originally posted by bob loblaw:
> I just checked and I'm in the same boat. Interviewed, didn't get an e-mail today, receipt says "Decision Round: WL". Interesting.<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by melent:
> OK, I think I MAY have figured out my decision before actually receiving it by looking at my "receipt" on the online application portal after "View Application."
> 
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Ceci (Mar 28, 2013)

I also have the WL thing. I wonder if it has always been there or what. I had never checked the receipt before.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations everyone who got accepted!

My receipt says the same thing - "WL".  It'll be immensely helpful if someone who is accepted could check theirs and tell us what it says.

I hope the 'WL' is a temporary status, till they actually send out their decision email.


----------



## DunDun (Mar 28, 2013)

Oof. Mine reads: "RJ." Interview went horribly. Crushed!


----------



## bob loblaw (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that... I got an 'RJ' from UCLA a few days ago. Feels bad man. Even getting to the interview stage means you're in the ballpark though. At least that's what I'm telling myself. There's always next year.


> Originally posted by DunDun:
> Oof. Mine reads: "RJ." Interview went horribly. Crushed!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 28, 2013)

I know Columbia admits about 24 per concentration, but does anybody know how many applicants they typically wait-list?


----------



## nellie (Mar 29, 2013)

@sudarshansuresh i'm not sure, but if your waitlist letter says that you're on the "high waitlist" then youve got a damn good chance of getting in i say! i remember reading last years forum and people on the high waitlist got accepted just two weeks after the decisions were released!

my receipt says "Decision Round: AP" too... got the acceptance last night. i guess everyone that sees WL on their receipt is still in the running! good luck!!


----------



## melent (Mar 29, 2013)

Any thoughts as to why they don't just send out all the decisions seeing as to how they've already been made?

Has anyone actually received an official wait list or rejection e-mail?


----------



## Jerrick (Mar 29, 2013)

There is no decision round info on any of my applications receipts...


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 29, 2013)

What the...

I just tried checking the receipt again and the decision round line has disappeared.

I am ****ting bricks now. Oh god. Is this happening to anybody else?


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine's gone too. Had an WL last night


----------



## lesleysakinah (Mar 29, 2013)

I just called Columbia about 20 minutes ago and they said Directing/Screenwriting applicants will hear back by the end of today. OMG i'm so nervous, havent received my status yet (directing) wishing everyone who's still waiting luck!


----------



## Abbmona (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm pretty annoyed I got waitlisted... Two years in a row interviewing for the same program. Wonder if I should just go with NYU which is a tougher applicant pool instead of waiting on Columbia!?! Jeez Louise!


----------



## TMRJ (Mar 29, 2013)

I was also wait listed. I am still waiting to hear from NYU and Chapman....


----------



## Africana (Mar 29, 2013)

I had the RJ yesterday and received the email letter today. It's devastating and so depressing thinking of doing all this again.

Did RJ peeps also get this message?

--

We are sorry to inform you that your application for admission to the Columbia University Film Program has not been successful. However, you are one of a small percentage of applicants to whom the faculty wanted to express our genuine interest in your evolution as a creative artist. 

We evaluate applicants to the Film Program using a wide range of criteria, including life experience and artistic maturity. We value these qualities because they make for better classes, but more importantly, we feel we serve our students best by working with them at the proper time in their creative development.

Having reviewed your portfolio, we encourage you to continue working, growing and developing your talents. If, at some time in the future, you feel you have new materials to share with us, we would certainly be interested in seeing them. Please don't hesitate to reapply. 

Please note, we do not accept inquiries regarding our decisions or the contents of individual portfolios.


----------



## DunDun (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who got in!

Africana - also received the same letter. Funny that the "However, you are one of a small percentage..." was italicized. How touching.

It sucks to know that we got quite close (although not as close as the lucky waitlisted!) but walk away empty handed. I wonder how crucial the interview must be. Our written material took us to the interview stage, but then we were not seen in a favorable light by the interviewers. My interview was very formal and rigid, and did not discuss any of my materials. I wasn't too surprised at this outcome after that experience.

Anyone accepted or already attending get in on a second try? What did you do differently?


----------



## seven (Mar 29, 2013)

on the waiting list
No high***
I feel bad
Got UCLA rej and Columbia WL
This week sucks!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Mar 29, 2013)

Waitlisted here too. No indication of whether it's high up or low down on the list. Does no mention of anything by default mean it's low down?


----------



## brehco (Mar 31, 2013)

guys congrats congrats congrats to all those who got in. it took a lot, and enjoy it! i was rejected, and also received the italicized "genuine interest" version of the letter. i had mixed feeling walking out of my interview, as they seemed focused on my lack of experience. it's a bummer, but i'll definitely be back next year. hope the rest of you guys will too...


----------



## Thaisinha (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys!
I just found this forum. Congrats to everyone who got in and good luck to those still waiting to hear!! I got in for directing!! Can't wait to meet everyone over there! Is anyone starting to look at housing options yet? 
Best of vibes!!


----------



## Thaisinha (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> to those who got aid (i.e. the confirmation of aid letters,) does your award show up in the portal site?



Mine doesn't show up either. I tried calling the number they gave on the letter, but no one answers. Have you had any luck?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations to everybody who got in! Looking forward to meeting all of you this August in your orientation week.


----------



## sayonara (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi! I wonder if there is anyone who got "High" waitlisted this year? I'm on the waitlist too but the letter didn't say "High"!


----------



## ath579 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anybody else got their congratulations call from Columbia?


----------



## nellie (Apr 3, 2013)

i haven't! still waiting haha i hope they call soon because the online acceptance letter doesnt feel as real as an actual person congratulating you! did they tell you that they'd be mailing you an acceptance package soon or is everything done online for columbia?


----------



## ath579 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally posted by nellie:
> i haven't! still waiting haha i hope they call soon because the online acceptance letter doesnt feel as real as an actual person congratulating you! did they tell you that they'd be mailing you an acceptance package soon or is everything done online for columbia?



I have no clue lol We didn't really talk about that. I'm really torn between Columbia and AFI so we talked about that the entire time.


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Apr 3, 2013)

They will send you the acceptance package by mail. But if you call them (I think Kenny Wong) and ask nicely, they will also email you the whole thing as pdf. 
Goes much faster.


----------



## bob loblaw (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, waitlisters! This is our chance to tip the scale. Let's get some pro-AFI testimonials in here. You know how expensive it is to live in New York? 


> Originally posted by ath579:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by nellie:
> i haven't! still waiting haha i hope they call soon because the online acceptance letter doesnt feel as real as an actual person congratulating you! did they tell you that they'd be mailing you an acceptance package soon or is everything done online for columbia?



I have no clue lol We didn't really talk about that. I'm really torn between Columbia and AFI so we talked about that the entire time. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## ath579 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally posted by bob loblaw:
> Ok, waitlisters! This is our chance to tip the scale. Let's get some pro-AFI testimonials in here. You know how expensive it is to live in New York?
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ath579:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by nellie:
> i haven't! still waiting haha i hope they call soon because the online acceptance letter doesnt feel as real as an actual person congratulating you! did they tell you that they'd be mailing you an acceptance package soon or is everything done online for columbia?



I have no clue lol We didn't really talk about that. I'm really torn between Columbia and AFI so we talked about that the entire time. </div></BLOCKQUOTE> </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Haha I live in NY now, so yes I do!


----------



## nellie (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally posted by ColumbiaNYC:
> They will send you the acceptance package by mail. But if you call them (I think Kenny Wong) and ask nicely, they will also email you the whole thing as pdf.
> Goes much faster.



thanks for the tip! i think Columbia might have actually sent my package to my permanent address in Asia although i'm based in London... because on the online acceptance letter it states my permanent address instead of my current London one. I'll definitely ask about this when I get the call, which i hope will be soon! i guess 48 calls ain't an easy feat though ^^

@ath579  you have such a tough choice to make omg! can't imagine what you're going through! good luck with everything  do update us on your choice eventually!


----------



## derly (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats to all that got in  

Can't wait to meet you in the Fall !! 

BTW To those who got rejected or dont get in after the WL. Do NOT be discouraged. I was rejected last year didnt even get to interview but this year I got in. Honestly I change close to nothing of my application except the essay. My essay for this application was feisty and I didnt kiss a**. Of course Im not sure if thats what did it but its the only thing I did differently so It's all I can tell you. I gave myself one more chance even thought last year I was accepted in other schools I rejected the offers because Columbia U. was always the dream. So if you want it fight for it! What is a year anyway. It goes by flying.


----------



## brehco (Apr 4, 2013)

@derly - man, what an awesome message! great story, and so happy things worked out for you this year! i'll be back next year, no question.


----------



## nellie (Apr 4, 2013)

@ColumbiaNYC  its so funny you mentioned kenny wong, because I called Columbia today to get information on the wire transfer and got my call forwarded to him! he was like "Hi i'm kenny" and i was like "wait are you kenny wong" LOL and we had a good laugh over how some kind Columbia student in the forums mentioned his name and i got coincidentally forwarded to him over the phone. He's so nice and helpful! The staff at Columbia just seem so lovely! Eric Mendelsohn called today too! Apparently they've switched to notifying students online first because the calls took up to a week due to time differences...


----------



## wannabe13 (Apr 4, 2013)

For those who got scholarships, do they continue throughout the program?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Apr 4, 2013)

The scholarship you got for the first year will at least be the same in the second year. You might have to work in service positions though to maintain that right. Good thing is: Most of these positions are pretty awesome and people would love to do them anyway.


----------



## ath579 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by ColumbiaNYC:
> The scholarship you got for the first year will at least be the same in the second year. You might have to work in service positions though to maintain that right. Good thing is: Most of these positions are pretty awesome and people would love to do them anyway.



What sort of jobs are they, out of curiosity?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Apr 4, 2013)

> What sort of jobs are they, out of curiosity?



Basically helping out the faculty in every possible way. Organizing lectures, events, festivals, making phone calls and so on.


----------



## kincid (Apr 5, 2013)

yei, I got a call from Ira yesterday. Accepted with a scholarship. Couldn't believe it. Such a lovely surprise!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 5, 2013)

I just declined my spot a couple days ago. I'm happy that my spot went to someone in this forum! Best of luck!



> Originally posted by kincid:
> yei, I got a call from Ira yesterday. Accepted with a scholarship. Couldn't believe it. Such a lovely surprise!


----------



## derly (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally posted by brehco:
> @derly - man, what an awesome message! great story, and so happy things worked out for you this year! i'll be back next year, no question.



Good! Don't even think about it. I wish you the best of luck!

@kincid congrats! seems we will be working together in the department then hehe I also got a scholarship  Im so excited about the whole thing.


----------



## kincid (Apr 7, 2013)

@freddy your my little angel  

Thanks derly! Me tooo


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Apr 7, 2013)

that's amazing! congratulations kincid!

anyone on the directing waitlist hear anything?


----------



## seven (Apr 7, 2013)

so far
nothing
I am just curious that how many people are on the waiting list of MFA directing


----------



## edzbit (Apr 11, 2013)

Any other international student here accepting their offer to the directing program?


----------



## s.aldani (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm an international student and I'm accepting my place!


----------



## nellie (Apr 11, 2013)

international and accepting my place too ^^ 

@s.aldani are you still living in london now? have you received your acceptance package yet and did it come by first class mail or fedex? my package had to be re-routed to me from my hometown so i haven't received it yet! and congrats btw, looking forward to meeting you in august! 

i'm a little curious about the other accepted students so do pardon me for asking - how old are you guys and what are you guys doing now? i'm 22, finishing my media and comms undergrad in london  can't wait to meet everyone else in august!


----------



## s.aldani (Apr 12, 2013)

@nellie I actually live in San Francisco right now (moved here in Feb), though I was living in London before that for 4ish years doing my undergrad at KCL. Where do you study? 

I'm from Dubai though so my acceptance package has definitely been sent there. All my different addresses has made things really complicated and i'm actually not sure if I've got it in Dubai yet! I'm paying my acceptance deposit today though!

Also, I'm 23 

x


----------



## mickeyliu (Apr 12, 2013)

freakyfreddy said:


> I just declined my spot a couple days ago. I'm happy that my spot went to someone in this forum! Best of luck!


 
@freakyfreddy I think I've probably taken the spot you declined! Thanks a million!
Because my WL finally becomes AD! What a dramatic turn! 
Just received the mail!
I'm a CP applicant BTW


----------



## nellie (Apr 12, 2013)

@mickeyliu congratulations!! thats great news!


----------



## nellie (Apr 12, 2013)

@s.aldani wow san fran! it must be so beautiful there (especially compared to london where we just had the worst winter in like 1000000 years or something). i study at the school for hippies, goldsmiths. haha. were you doing law at kings then?  and wow you're from dubai! my flatmate was there for a wedding last autumn he said it was beautiful! i also heard tisch was opening a school there..? but of course new york is the place to be for indie film ^^ looking forward to meeting you in the fall!


----------



## kincid (Apr 12, 2013)

congrats mickeyliu! I got off the cp-wait list last week so I know the feeling   are you an international applicant too?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Apr 12, 2013)

nellie: haha I somehow knew when you said you're finishing your undergrad in media and comm that it must be Goldsmiths. My girlfriend did her post grad there.

I'm still waiting and hoping that I get bumped up from the waitlist. Any directing waitlisted applicants heard back yet? Can someone tell me when the deadline for accepting/ submitting your deposit is for directing/ SW applicants?


----------



## s.aldani (Apr 12, 2013)

nellie it is lovely here, not too warm though, just very very temperate. So glad I'm not in London right now though! My happiest memories are in London but the one thing I don't miss is the rain! I studied English Lit at King's.

I think the Tisch in the UAE is already open, it's not in Dubai though, it's in Abu Dhabi (the next emirate over and the capital) I can't imagine it's very good. Between the sheer lack of artistic education in the country and the stringent censorship laws, I'm not entirely sure how the film course could truly thrive there. Oh well, it's still an important venture. Baby steps for the country.
x


----------



## nellie (Apr 12, 2013)

@s.aldani haha it was pouring today! you're lucky you graduated already, the past three years have been the worst winters we've seen... snow in MARCH i mean, come on London! sad that i'm leaving a city famous for notoriously bad weather for another temperamental city. haha. new york holds my greatest memories though so i can't wait 

Oh right! you know they opened a tisch asia in singapore, where i'm from, and it closed down last year... no idea why they chose to open a tisch in singapore in the first place, for the same reasons you mentioned above about abu dhabi. i'm sure tisch in the UAE will fare much better though!

@sudarshansuresh LOL caught red-handed! what course did your girlfriend do? accepted students have to send in their decisions by April 15th, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that you hear something soon!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks nellie! She did her MA in Media & Comm. If I may ask, has Columbia offered you any sort of financial assistance (if you've applied that is)?


----------



## nellie (Apr 12, 2013)

unfortunately i didnt apply for aid, only because i honestly thought my chances of getting into columbia were zero... now i'm hoping i'll be able to apply for some sort of aid for my second year but i dont think its possible  so stupid, right?


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Apr 12, 2013)

nellie said:


> now i'm hoping i'll be able to apply for some sort of aid for my second year but i dont think its possible  so stupid, right?


 
Not sure if I got your question right, but you can definitely apply for aid in your second year even if you didn't apply in your first year. It's really a shame you didn't do it. Have you tried talking to Kenny Wong?
Generally I would always say: Talk to the people. Columbia can help you a lot, but you have to ask.


----------



## mickeyliu (Apr 12, 2013)

kincid said:


> congrats mickeyliu! I got off the cp-wait list last week so I know the feeling  are you an international applicant too?


Thanks! Yup I am an international applicant！Look forward to seeing you soon!


----------



## mickeyliu (Apr 12, 2013)

nellie said:


> mickeyliu congratulations!! thats great news!


Thank you!!! It's such a MIRACLE!


----------



## nellie (Apr 13, 2013)

ColumbiaNYC said:


> Not sure if I got your question right, but you can definitely apply for aid in your second year even if you didn't apply in your first year. It's really a shame you didn't do it. Have you tried talking to Kenny Wong?
> Generally I would always say: Talk to the people. Columbia can help you a lot, but you have to ask.


 
oh wow thats great to hear! i'll definitely ask around during first year. thanks for all your help once again!


----------



## bob loblaw (Apr 15, 2013)

Just for fun, can anyone who turned down an acceptance give a shout in this thread? Looking for some hope for the waitlist. Thanks!


----------



## Cknguyen1290 (Apr 19, 2013)

Well Ira just called me yesterday to tell me that I was off the wait-list and was accepted to the Creative Producing program. However, I declined because I have already made my decision to attend AFI and sent in my deposit. So good news for those on the wait-list, there's hope and I hope one of you gets my spot!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm guessing they still haven't started notifying directing/ SW waitlists?

Hey bob loblaw, are you waiting on Creative Producing or Directing/ SW?


----------



## bob loblaw (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm waiting on Directing. It's not very fun. I assumed the deadline was Monday, and waitlist calls would be trickling in over the week. That may be the case but I haven't heard anything here and my phone's not ringing. Maybe this week?

If I don't hear back this month, I'll probably move on with my life. I don't think I can stay in a perpetual state of "ready to move to NYC any minute," even though they say waitlist spots can open up all Summer.



sudarshansuresh said:


> I'm guessing they still haven't started notifying directing/ SW waitlists?
> 
> Hey bob loblaw, are you waiting on Creative Producing or Directing/ SW?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Apr 26, 2013)

Got a call the day before from Eric Mendelsohn telling me that I've been accepted for directing! Got the official email yesterday. 

I'm terrified mortified petrified stupefied!!!!

Question -- has anyone else received a letter from the office of financial aid along with the acceptance letter? Mine, directs me to a link where I can supposedly see what they've offered me, but it's just blank. Is that a polite way of telling me I haven't been offered anything? Or do you guys know if they'll update it in the coming days?

bob loblaw:  I was in this exact frame of mind when I got the call. Was literally gobsmacked to see an NY number on my phone. You just never know when opportunity is gonna rear it's head. Wish you the best of luck and I really hope you get the call too!


----------



## sayonara (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats, Sudarshan! 
Did you receive the call before the email? When did you get the call?


----------



## kr579 (Apr 26, 2013)

sayonara said:


> Congrats, Sudarshan!
> Did you receive the call before the email? When did you get the call?



On the wait list here, stressing out checking my phone constantly for an email or a call...


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Sayonara. I got the call a day before I received the email. Got the call on April 24th.


----------



## Felipetto (Apr 28, 2013)

hey Guys,
second year Directing student here at Columbia,
I got a lot from this forum when I was applying almost three years ago.

I got my call form Eric like a week after everyone else because he had a wrong phone number or something. He actually emailed me asking to call him.
I got a scholarship but they let me know about it way later than about the acceptance, although this is a good point for you to start negotiating, just mention that you are accepted somewhere else, etc. That's what some of my classmates did.

Also, another thing. I know it's hard and everything and I don't want to create hopes. But at least 30% of my classmates are from the wait list. I think there are actually more but they don't admit it. 
There are many reasons why people are not coming, money most of the time is the first one, sometimes other schools, etc. Most of them actually resign after sending the deposit. I know two guys who decided not to come when they were here for the orientation week already. Of course Columbia called people from the wait list even then. A few people got calls a week before the orientation week. So yes, don't give up if you are waitlisted.
Although it might be different now that two years ago since I feel like Columbia's name is meaning more and more.

About Columbia,
After two years I think that I couldn't have made a better decision. I chose Columbia over AFI and it was the right decision. It's all up to you though, whatever suits you best, so I completely understand why some people choose different schools.
Our equipment suck though, except for lenses for thesis and non-thesis films. But that everyone knows.

I should be around so shoot me questions if you want, I will try to reply but can't promise anything,
And good luck guys!
I know it's been a though and stressful months for you!


----------



## Felipetto (Apr 28, 2013)

and excuse-me my English, I'm international student here, hehe
it's though sometimes when it comes to screenwriting, although they are understanding


----------



## nellie (Apr 29, 2013)

@sudarshansuresh hey!! CONGRATS!!!!!! saw your post in the other forum too, so happy for you!!! i'll be joining you if i graduate lol!!!! hopefully nothing goes terribly wrong! there isn't a facebook page that i know of yet unfortunately :/ 

looking forward to meeting you in the fall!!!!! CONGRATS AGAIN!!! you're the first person so far to get off the waitlist for directing i think, so you must've missed the cut by just that one spot omg! xoxo


----------



## bob loblaw (Apr 30, 2013)

sudarshansuresh said:


> Got a call the day before from Eric Mendelsohn telling me that I've been accepted for directing! Got the official email yesterday.
> 
> I'm terrified mortified petrified stupefied!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations, and thanks for the well wishes! I know I expressed some skepticism/reluctance, but it will be hard to say no if I get that call. Did they give you a decision timeline? How long do you have to accept?


----------



## kr579 (May 1, 2013)

Waitlisters will find out anytime over the summer.  A friend of mine in the program said he has a friend that got accepted off the wait list 2 weeks into the school year when someone dropped out... food for thought for those of us waiting...


----------



## sudarshansuresh (May 2, 2013)

nellie said:


> @sudarshansuresh hey!! CONGRATS!!!!!! saw your post in the other forum too, so happy for you!!! i'll be joining you if i graduate lol!!!! hopefully nothing goes terribly wrong! there isn't a facebook page that i know of yet unfortunately :/
> 
> looking forward to meeting you in the fall!!!!! CONGRATS AGAIN!!! you're the first person so far to get off the waitlist for directing i think, so you must've missed the cut by just that one spot omg! xoxo


 
Thanks a ton Nellie!!  Can't wait to meet in the fall!  

bob loblaw:  Hey thanks! My deadline for acceptance/ wiring the USD 800 deposit is today (3rd). Which is a little too soon in my opinion. But I've accepted and wired it nevertheless. Wish you the best of luck! Hope you hear from them too. Like Felipetto mentioned, they can call any time between now and September.


----------



## kr579 (May 14, 2013)

Any news from Columbia screenwriting/directing waitlisters?


----------



## seven (May 15, 2013)

until now, nothing at all. I am not sure that I should wait anymore.
Soooo desperate


----------

